# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 19



## Shellebell

happy


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyone, so glad that my nephew is doing ok.

Bet your boots are well comfy Queenie, very nice.

You are doing great with your dissertation Jule. With everything that is going on I have had to have a weeks extension on this assessment so been up through the night doing it because will have 2 more to put in soon and have doubled up on courses. Oh well good to have something to focus on


----------



## popsi

just marking as on mobile at moment x


----------



## mimi41

Just marking, chat later


----------



## kara76

another chat thread 

yay yay we are a bunch of gossips lol


----------



## Queenie1

jule boots are beige and are really comfy. got some protector today to spray on them.

yes we are a lot of chatter boxes


----------



## kara76

you must wear them to the meet


----------



## Juls78

just marking ladies, i don't want to lose you!!

julsxx


----------



## julespenfold

Just marking xx


----------



## jo1985

just marking the page 
so chuffed had my welly warmers today so i say bring on the snow now my feet will be warm atleast lol


----------



## kara76

hiya jo

i read your post quick and read willy warmers lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

LOL thats so funny - 'cos I did too - had to do a double take


----------



## kara76

maybe we just have dirty minds lol


----------



## Beanieb

Hi there.

I wondered if I might join? Have posted here a bit while waiting for treatment and will be going ahead with IVF in March. Wasn't sure if I should join this one or the cyclers thread?


----------



## kara76

beanieb

you can either post here or pop here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226284.new;boardseen#new
this is where all the cycle talk happens


----------



## PixTrix

Hi beanie, welcome to post everywhere according to topic  

Hope everybody is ok today.

I have just got back from the doctors after being in horrid pain this morning. Last time I had a bout I thought it was bad, but flippin nora it wasn't a patch on the pain I have been in today and vomiting. Had to argue with the receptionist to get an appointment because there was only emergency appoints left, in the end I told her this is a bloody emergency! Anyway he mentioned poss adhesions or gall stones which have been told before but nobody has bothered sending me for a scan over the years but so very pleased and relieved that he has done today and of course awaiting lap so will see if adhesions then.


----------



## kara76

pix sorry to hear you have been and are in pain, sounds like your gp at long last has listened. make sure you mention all of this when you see mr g


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara. Yeah be good to see Mr. G and fill him in


----------



## mimi41

Hope your feeling better soon Pix


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mimi. How are you?

Hey Kara. Amanda Holden is on tv having a go at drifting!!


----------



## miriam7

hope you are ok tonight pix and they send you for scan you soon ...my appoinment for my kidney scan got cancelled gotta go next tue instead


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam, am feeling much better than I was. I hate it when appoints get canelled, hope it goes well for you next week x


----------



## kara76

oh miriam what a pain, hope they dont cancel again

pix how you feeling today?

queenie good luck with your appointment tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

feeling better than was thanks Kara, just nagging niggles today and a bit sickey! Roll on appoint with Mr. G!

Had weird moment with a weirdo today! My mobile rang and answered and this bloke said sorry think I've got the wrong number. So I said no worries. Next thing he sent me a text saying sorry about that. So I sent one back saying no worries. I think that was a mistake cos then he txt back saying your number is similar to my friend, you sound nice if you don't mind me saying! So ignored that and the next thing another txt came asking where are you from if you don't mind me asking! Of course ignored that again. So then had another asking if I was still there and then later another txt saying oh thought you might have liked a chat, if you change your mind here's my new number call me on that. flippin weirdo


----------



## miriam7

ha ha pix you got txt chatted up he must of liked your voice


----------



## PixTrix

he'd have been weak at the knee's if I'd put my sexy voice on then


----------



## miriam7

you want to get a job on the phone sex lines make a fortune


----------



## kara76

pmsl you pulled girl lol


----------



## PixTrix

now thats a way to pay for tx Miriam  

pmsl Kara   not passed it yet!!


----------



## kara76

anyone watching channel 4?


----------



## Queenie1

just put it on


----------



## kara76

its a little upsetting to us ivfers!


----------



## Queenie1

yes should be grateful to be able to have a babies and a healthy ones as well.


----------



## Juls78

i can't watch these programmes... even corrie is hard to watch at the moment.


----------



## kara76

the blonde lady is really grating on me big time......what a lucky lady and she doesnt even know it

juls tv can be very upsetting


----------



## Queenie1

i understand if it is for medical reasons. 

how can she just disguard the other embryo's just like that( american lady)


----------



## Sam76

saw a trailer for the prog earlier in the week and it annoyed me  
prob would have watched it if i'd remember tho


----------



## kara76

oh me too 

i can even understand how someone with 4 boys would want a girl but her (blonde lady) reaction and what she said was awful and i cant understand why anyone would chose to go through ivf when they have healthy children, i suppose we are seeing this from our angle and we dont understand them just like they would never understand us.

my brother and sil have 5 children and have never ever understood our situation


----------



## Ffydd

Hi, thought I'd pop in this thread too to say I had a   today! Sorry, just so thrilled and don't want to tell any of my other friends yet because it's still really early days x


----------



## kara76

ffydd you are more than welcome to nip along to the pregnancy thread if you fancy it? lol


----------



## Ffydd

Yeah, still in such shock, it doesn't feel real. Lol. When is the first scan usually, do you have to wait until 12 weeks? I'll die x


----------



## kara76

no you will get a scan at the clinic at around 7 weeks...you will now have to wait around 3 weeks for the first scan


----------



## kara76

what a match,wales did great

i always support wales if they are not playing england and omg what an exciting match


----------



## SarahJaneH

It was great wasn't it! Same for me Kara, always cheer wales on except for the england match. 
Nigel freaked the dog out he was screaming so loud at the end, she still hasn't calmed down lol.


----------



## kara76

bet it would be great to be in cardiff now


----------



## SarahJaneH

dancing in the streets for sure!


----------



## Sam76

Was certainly the greatest escape I've ever witnessed!

Our dogs didn't know what to make of DH's - 'rather loud'  comments through most of the match - I settled for punching the air right at the end to avoid upsetting them further!  Great result but I do feel a bit sorry for Scotland though


----------



## PixTrix

I didn't see the match but my poor nephew was sobbing his heart out because he thought that my brother and father were having a big argument but they were actually shouting at the TV lol


----------



## kara76

aww pix your poor nephew , men get very excited about sport!


----------



## miriam7

orr bless him jeff was shouting too in last few minutes i said zip it you will scare baby


----------



## Laura36

Lol, what did Maia make of the rubgby?  I tried to stay as far away from it as possible - went shopping!  DH was watching the match though.


----------



## josiejo

Thought I would come on and congratulate you (reluctantly) on the rugby on Saturday. We were at the game and really thought Scotlands luck was in for once but you got us in the last 4 minutes. 

I hope everyone is doing well, I do pop on from time to time but I am really enjoying my time off from Tx.

We have now booked a planning appointment now we have a date from my hubby getting his tonsils out. Planning appointment is 1st April and I am hoping to start again in late June/July time

Congratulations to Taffy and Popsi, it has been a busy few months since I last posted.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Josie, glad you are doing OK and have a plan to move forward. Good to hear you are enjoying Tx free time. Best of luck for you come April x


----------



## PixTrix

Hia girlies

lol miriam

very wise going shopping out of the way Laura!

Great that you have got a planning appoint booked Josie

How are you today Sarah

Gosh didn't realise the time need to have a bath. Got a scan at 3.15 and will have to start filling my bladder and have been nil by mouth all day so starving! Have got a nice piece of lamb in the oven for later not the best move because the smell is making me really hungry lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Pix, I'm good thanks - working at home today so can make myself lots of cuppas! Hope your scan goes well this afternoon, bet you are really looking forward to dinner later


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sarah, oh yes can''t wait I have put slits in it it with garlic and rosemary, hmm can you tell my tummy is rumbling lol thats the way lots of cuppas to keep you going!


----------



## miriam7

good luck pix ..is scan at local hospital? hi josie itsb good you have a plan in place


----------



## Queenie1

good luck pix for scan and enjoy your lamb tonight.

josie lovely to see you back posting.

hi all


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie and Miriam. Yeah it was at local hospital. She told me that I have got gallstones so will have to wait for results to go to docs and then take it from there. Taken them about 2 years just to send me for a scan so really not happy with them. But glad that everything is getting sorted before next IVF. It would be great if they could do gallbladder the same time as lap but not likely so prob 2 small ops to look forward to lol


----------



## kara76

josie great news you have a planning appointment ahead

pix damn those gallstones so are you on a waiting list for removal now?


----------



## PixTrix

not sure what is going to happen yet Kara. It was the sonographer who told me that I have got gallstones so will give time for the results to get to GP and then go and see him. Hope he will then refer me. Took them 2 years to agree to a scan so not holding my breath!! I just want it out now before next tx when the pain comes it is horrendous and want to go into tx with a clean bill of health! How are you today Kara?


----------



## kara76

shame they cant do both ops at the same time lol no wonder the nhs use so much cash lol. cant fatty foods etc make the pain worst?

im good thanks hun


----------



## mimi41

Oh pix gallstones are horrendous hun, hope they sort them for you soon


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mimi

Yeah I'd love 2 ops to be done the same time, not sure Cardiff trust would want the bill for carmarthenshire patient tho! I am going to ask tho lol It strange Kara, because I get pain more on an empty stomach? Unless it is to do with what I have eaten the day before


----------



## kara76

i hope you told them your in severe pain! it helps get up the list lol


----------



## PixTrix

well the GP has had to see me twice in the past month as an emergency in agony so when he writes to hosp I hope he puts this across. Will also be making sure Mr G knows about ovary pain etc that have been having


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope things get sorted for you soon Pix


----------



## popsi

pix.. i had my gallbladder out in June.. fertility tx can cause gallstones !.. i hate to tell you i dont think they will do both ops together honey.. and to be honest i would not recommend them to be done together (have had a lap before) ... the pain with gallstones is awful and yes fatty foods make it much worse, mine niggled for a couple of years and did not know what it was, then all of a sudden i had a few really bad attacks and could no longer eat fatty foods... i was lucky i had private insurance.. all i can tell you is that when they do remove it OMG it feels so good !! i felt amazing xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Popsi, I remember you saying about you having your gallbladder out was going to ask you about it when princess has settled in, sounds like she has settled well mind! thanks it really good to have advice from someone who has been there. Will take one step at a time and glad that it has been discovered now before any more tx


----------



## Laura36

aww, Pix sorry to hear you have to have a gallstone op


----------



## miriam7

sorry you have to have op pix but at least you know what the pains from now ...hope you are not waiting to long


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i have sent you a few messages on ** xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks miriam and laura


----------



## miriam7

ok pops going on there now ...talking of ******** anyone know how im supposed to see just status updates? i cant whitle them down even by clicking on most recent ?


----------



## Ffydd

Popsi, haven't been on this thread for a while, congratulations on your baby girl, hope motherhood is good so far x


----------



## Queenie1

pix hope you don't have to wait too long for your op. not long now till you see dr g.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks all. Yeah Queenie a week tomorrow I can't wait, plus will be going away that day so well happy! Any news your end? How are you enjoying your week off


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix,

that sounds like an nice idea going away are you going some where nice.

dr g is lovely. 

i'm trying to find out excatly how much it would be to have the lap privately to see if we could go that route. it is proving difficult at the moment as i have had 3/4 different prices. i'm waiting for dr g or his secretary to contact me with the excate price. i just don't feel i can wait 6 / 6.5 months. if i was early 30's then yes but i'm getting nearer to 40 now!! and by the time the lap app comes through i could have had lap, a monitored cycle and ivf. i'm still working on dh to agree to having lap privately would also like to do ivf in july so ec/et would be in school hols so i can feel stress free as well.


----------



## kara76

have you contacted the spire queenie? i hope you get a fixed price soon and you dh agrees if thats what you want

hiya pix hiya bet your looking forward to your appointment


----------



## PixTrix

We're off to Southampton Queenie. Going to see DP's daughter on one day but the rest planning to shop and get pampered the rest of the time. Have never had a massage so might book one at the hotel. I can really see where you are coming from re: your lap Queenie, I hope you can get something in place soon.

Sure am looking forward to my appoint Kara. Been getting horrid pains in what I think is my ovary area today and lower back so be good to know that things are going to get moving. I was running in aility tonight and thought I was going to to pass out it was as the left one had twisted combined with a stitch if that makes sense and the right one is throbbing so don't know what is going on there combined with my gallbladder I am like a crock!! But feeling really positive that things are in place to try and resolve everything


----------



## Queenie1

yes kara the more i think about it the more i feel i just cannot wait 6 months. if i had the money i would do it but i don't i have to get dh to either agree and pay or allow me to borrow money from my parents. i want to do it with his agreement but also don't want us to fall out over it. have contacted the spire and they are the ones who have told me different prices. 

pix that sounds lovely i went to southhampton for my hen weekend. i would recommend a massage as i find them very relaxing. i love being pampered. i hope you have a good time and enjoy your selves.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie. Must be so difficult that your DH is not in agreement with paying for a lap. Maybe once you have got the proper price you can have a good chat  and hopefully he will understand how you are feeling. In the meantime, I hope a cancellation comes up for you


----------



## popsi

just popping in quickly

queenie.. i had my lap in Sancta Maria in Swansea, i was lucky as had private Med insurance but i am sure the price was not extortionate.. but i could be wrong.. you could give them a call maybe, its a fantastic hospital i have had a few ops there xx


----------



## Queenie1

thanks popsi for the suggestion. x


----------



## miriam7

hope your hubby comes round to your way of thinking queenie


----------



## kara76

queenie i hope you manage to get some news today on a price for a lap


----------



## mimi41

Queenie what a horrible dilemma, hope you can get some answers today.


----------



## Queenie1

yes and me have just made a few more calls and still getting no where, just hope dr g phones me today as nobody seems to be able to give me answers.

spoke with the assessment team and they have been down for op in august, she said if a cancellation came up i would be called for it but only in june/july ish time, said it wouldn't be before then cos of the waiting list.


----------



## kara76

bugger hun i know you wanted it before then. i would try calling mr g again, isnt it today he does clinic?


----------



## mimi41

Thats 6 months away, i thought waiting lists were supposed to be getting smaller

Surely this strengthens the argument to pay for it then hun


----------



## Queenie1

i phoned and spoke with the secretary and dr g was gonna phone me on tuesday, i then phoned her again yesterday and she said she would remind him, have phoned this morning and a different secretary said that if he has my number he will ring me. think i might phone clinic and leave a message as today is his day at clinic.


----------



## mimi41

How frustrating for you hun, i hope someone contacts you today.  Just carry on bothering them


----------



## kara76

deffo hun, keep on as you need to know so you can decide what next


----------



## PixTrix

Have you managed to speak to Mr. G Queenie? So frustrating, I hope you can get this sorted soon so that you can move forward. Could you say to DH that it would be really beneficial to get lap done before august when you'd have it on the NHS so that you have got the summer holidays for tx? When would you ideally want to be doing tx next?


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix, haven't spoke to dr g yet although i have emailed him my questions. yes ideally i would like to do tx in the school summer holidays thought it might help me with no feeling guilty about having time off and stress free. i just hate all this waiting for the phone to ring i'm afraid to go out and not being able to answer my phone or able to speak. also hate to keep annoying people by phoning all the time. i don't know if we will go ahead with it privately just need to find out the cost first.

not long now till you see him. hope that he is able to put you on a shorter list as 6months is such a long time to wait. i am on the waiting list  as a routine op ( this is what the assessment nurses said)


----------



## miriam7

hope he hurrys up and gets back to you queenie


----------



## PixTrix

Thought you might need a   Queenie


----------



## kara76

queenie any news from mr g?


----------



## PixTrix

Hope everybody is having a good weekend amd enjoyed the beautiful day today. I was out walking the dogs this afternoon and just around the corner from mine on the main road there was a syringe (no needle) and thought oh gosh wonder what that is doing there. Then took another couple of steps and there was an empty vial. So curious me had a look and it was a HCG vial, mad!


----------



## kara76

thats a little odd isnt it, good it wasnt something dodgy


----------



## trickynic

Someone must have done the HCG shot on the run whilst on a night out!


----------



## PixTrix

well it was opposite the pub so either did it in  the car and chucked it out the window or was on a night out! At least the needle wasn't on it! I keep wondering now, ooo wonder if one of my neighbours is doing IVF!


----------



## miriam7

that made me laugh detective pix


----------



## PixTrix

lol miriam I always tell DP that my detective skills always know what he is up to, what he has done and what he is about to do


----------



## PixTrix

just a quik genralpost frm me tonigh, have read in to see how you are all doing. Having brill time but a little setback earler something triggered my flashbacks so have had a coupld of drinks and some sleeping tablets to try an d sort me for a good day when we surprise DP;s DD tomorrow

So angry with myself that I still get flaskbacks and panic attacks after such a long time after what happemed and then can't stoppunisshing myself. Just need to pull myself together and tell the pasy to stop living in the present  Sorry shouldn't really write this rubbish here, something that has nbeen hidden for so long an d can't shake the burden. The hardest part is DP doesn't know why I have PTSD so can't understamd why I gte these mini melt downs but could never ever tell him the reason even if I woudl lovve t get it off my chest. sorry didn't mean to come on with a ppost like this drink and sleeping tables have taken over me.

On a posotive note we had a lovely time watching marti pellow in chicago

hugs rto all


----------



## Laura36

Aww Pix, hope you are ok hun


----------



## mimi41

Pix hope you are ok hun and youknow we are here for you


----------



## kara76

pix big hugs hun and your not writing rubbish we are all here for you mate and sometimes just writing someone down or sharing those feelings with people can help.


----------



## miriam7

sending you a big hug pix hope you are feeling better tonight and had good day


----------



## PixTrix

thank you so much girls thank you so much for being there I am sorry for offloading last night. I am feeling so much better today it has been great to have DPs daughter around because no matter what is going on with you there is always strength to pull through for the sake of children and I love her to bits. thank you for being there, it helps not to feel so alone


----------



## ebonie

Only now iu have seen ur post from last night so sorry you was feeling like that hun . And dont be sorry about writing it down its better out than in hunnie . Im glad you are feeling a lot better today big hugs


----------



## miriam7

ebonies right so much better to get it off your chest   are you coming home in morn pix?


----------



## PixTrix

thank you doesnt really cut it, but I am truely thankfull and feel really stupid now!


----------



## kara76

aww bless ya, no need to feel stupid hun


----------



## miriam7

dont be silly pix say what evers on your mind thats what freinds are for


----------



## PixTrix




----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you are ok Pix


----------



## ebonie

Hello sorry for the me post but i am so worried . My brother went in to hospital yesterday . he have been ill for a few weeks , his oxygen levels are low and he has a bad heart , i cant remember what the name of his illness is . well he went in yesterday down port talbot hospital . When i spoke to him last night he was on the addmissions ward i think thats what he said cause i couldnt understand him properly on the phone because of his breathing . Well i phoned my mum today to see how he is and she said she phoned and they said he is STable   and he is on the high dependency unit now . what do this mean ? Is his condition very bad? im so worried he is only 41 . To young to be going through this!! I cant lose him,!! my mum is going down the hospital now . visiting times are strict    Im so so worried about him


----------



## trickynic

Hi Ebonie - I am so sorry to hear about your brother, I hope he is going to be ok. I have very little experience of this so am not 100% but "stable" usually is a good thing. As you are family, I'm sure it would be ok for you to phone the hospital direct and speak to someone on the ward for more information. It's usually ok for family to do this. My thoughts are with you


----------



## kara76

oh ebonie i am sorry 

stable is good hun, remember he is in the best place hunni


----------



## popsi

Ebonie i am sorry to hear your brother is not well darling, but one thing the hospitals always say stable which is so annoying, i agree with nic you should be able to speak to someone on the ward honey, hope your mum has news soon for you , we are here if you need us honey xxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ebonie, really sorry to hear about your brother's illness, what a worry for you all. He's definitely in the right place and I'm sure they will look after him. Hope you can get some news soon. Thinking of you


----------



## mimi41

Ebs sorry to hear about your brother.  Stable is a good thing hun.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Em big hugs   Being  on the high dependency unit means that he will be having the very best care, most likely one to one so that means he is getting good attention. Stable means that they are managing to control his symptoms and that he is not getting worse so that is good. Hope he is soon on the mend


----------



## Shellebell

It doesn't necessarly mean that things are bad if he is in a high dependancy unit. They have people on certain therapies etc as well. So it just means that those patients need more fequent ob's etc, so it's more like frequent/specialist/TLC care iykwim 

My mate has a brain tumour and had probs with feeding/fluids. Freaked us out when we found out he was in high dependancy, but was mainly because his blood sugars were all over the place, drips, being sick and chemo/meds, so was on hourly ob's which would be too much for a normal ward.

I hope he feels better soon


----------



## sugar-fairy

Eb - what a horrible thing for your brother and your family to be going though. HDU is the best place for him and like Shelle and Pix said it is for people who need a little extra attention and if he is stable then he is not getting worse and they have managed to control the problem.   that he starts to improve soon.


----------



## miriam7

im thinking of you emm really hope he improves


----------



## Laura36

Em, I'm so sorry to hear your brother is not well.  I agree that he's definately in the best place and will be getting good care.  Stable is good. i really hope you have some more news soon hun


----------



## kara76

ebonie how are things hun?


----------



## ebonie

Hi just a quick one , about 8.30pm last night we had a phone call from the hospital. saying my brother was very poorly and we had to go down straight away  so we all went down. j went down our good friends. 
the doctors had saidf to my mum and sil that basically if this drug  they were going to give him didnt work over the next night or so . he would have to be put on life support machine .so the doctor wanted us to keep him awake which is hard when he got sleep apnea . he have got to much carbon dioxide . and if he falls asleep breathing worsens even though he is on c pap /b pap machine. goes to shallow and his oxygen levels drops drastically cause he sort of slips in to a coma sort of anyway. 
so the drugs they are giving him is on a drip so takes a while to get through properly and they wanted him awake to give him the best chance so he would be breathing on his own plus teh drug and machine. works together . i dont know if im talking sense to you all but its so hard to to explain. 

well they let him have a hour or so sleep today . it is so hard trying to keep him awake . and this afternoon they took him of the machine and just gav him oxygen for a few hours .he managed to stay awake on his own which was good . but im waiting to find out if they are keeping him awake all night tonight if so we will all be down there again.he is still very poorly but looking better than yesterday ..


----------



## Queenie1

em i'm so sorry to hear about your brother. sending all my love and thoughts to you and your family. i hope and pray that he gets better every day.


----------



## popsi

oh em darling it sounds horrible for you and your family .. my heart and prayers are with you honey, if there is any thing i can do just let me know, he is in the best place remember darling xx be strong we are all here for you xxxxx


----------



## kara76

oh ebonie hun you poor thing and what a worry for you all. im glad he seems a little better today and i really hope he gains more strenght now

we are all here for you


----------



## mimi41

Ebs thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

My thoughts are with you and your family Ebonie


----------



## Ffydd

Sorry to hear about your brothe Ebonie, thinking of you and the family


----------



## miriam7

really hope hes doing ok emm


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you and your family Em, I hope there has been an improvement


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   Im pleased to say that there have been a brilliant improvement in my brother . He can now stay awake with out falling asleep and his bloods are improving as well. 
He was out in the chair today watching a dvd on his laptop   still a way to go yet but we are so happy . 
I havent long got in from the hospital the nurses are fab they leave us stay there till when ever which is brill  
And he is back nagging now as well   what a horrible couple of days its been  my mum and dad have aged 20 years /. we have all been through the mill  but we are seeing light at the end of a dark tunnel . Thank you all for your concerns big hugs


----------



## miriam7

oh thank god for that so pleased hes improved   have they said why he got so bad?


----------



## PixTrix

that is great news, hope he will soon be home x


----------



## Queenie1

so pleased to hear he has improved hope he is able to come home soon.


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Em -just reading back through this week, thats great news hope hes home soon

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

So glad to hear your brother is improving Ebonie x


----------



## kara76

em that is wonderful news


----------



## popsi

oh emma .. i came on to see if there was any news on your brother honey and am so happy that things are improving, and I am glad they have all been good for you in the hospital too... on its made me   now xx

love to everyone.. back later as waiting for chinese now xx


----------



## ebonie

hi ladies havent long come in from the hospital . he was drowsier today which made me sad . as yesterday he was a lot livelier My mum said he was the same this afternoon as well. She said the doctor told her he isnt out of the woods yet   I just pray to god He will get over this and will be glad when i see him on a normal ward and not hdu and off all machines and drips its horrible to see   Sorry for the me post again but i expoected him to be the same today as he was yesterday so was shocked when he was on machine and still dropping of to sleep   Ty all for ur kind messages


----------



## mimi41

Ebs its not a me post.  Hope things improve hunny


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry your brother wasn't so good yesterday, I'll be keeping everything crossed that he starts to improve again very soon.


----------



## popsi

oh no emma darling i am so sorry to read this, but hopefully today has been a good day and he will be back on  a normal ward, and even better home very soon xxx.. how old is he darling xxx


----------



## Laura36

Emma, how is your brother today hun? I really hope he's improved again.


----------



## kara76

em big massive hugs hun

thinking of you and your family


----------



## kara76

mimm just googled the mama and papas pram, very nice hun


----------



## mimi41

Kara it is lovely and fits all our needs.  The only thing can we justify spending that much cos it all comes to just under £700


----------



## kara76

sorry i posted in the wrong thread will go back to other one


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies My mum and sil went down today and they said he is looking a bit better than yesterday. So hopefully things are looking up.A few of his friends are going down this evening so that will buck him up a bit 
instead of seeing our faces again   Ty ladies xxx


----------



## popsi

oh em... thank goodness darling.. it will do him wonders to see his mates xxxx hope your ok honey xx


----------



## ebonie

im ok today cause he is looking  better .such a horrible thing to go through xx 

are you ok hun hows ur princess  xx


----------



## popsi

i cant imagine darling.. just glad he is on the right road now xxx we are brilliant honey, will have to see you soon too .. how old is your brother darling, does he have children etc xxx (sorry i nosey xx)


----------



## ebonie

Yes hunnie we will have to make a date to meet  

He is 41 hun . No kids well as far as we know   Not married lol like the single life   your not being nosey


----------



## popsi

lol... like my BIL then.. too much to do to be settled down lol.. bet he landed to see his mates, bet they have run rings round the nurses lol.. one of my best friends sisters works in HDU there honey xxx


----------



## ebonie

Oh right do she the nurses are fab there i have to ssay , It is a lovely hospital as well.
Pm her name i might have met her xx


----------



## kara76

phew

hope you feeling okem and your bro has had another good day


----------



## Queenie1

em so glad to hear that your brother is doing well. sending   to you all.


----------



## kara76

queenie how are you hun?


----------



## Queenie1

i'm ok thanks. just heard that my friend has just had a baby boy this afternoon. and at the moment i'm doing ok. will probably go tomorrow to visit with my other friend. get this over with and i'll be fine just not be looking forward to it. 

other than that just on count down to easter hols and spain.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i know how hard that can be.  Hugs to you honey


----------



## kara76

oh hun i know what you mean about getting it over with, i did the same and once i didnt (long story) should have !


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both. been dreading this day, don't get me wrong i'm really pleased for her but not sure how i was gonna cope and feel like people are watching me to see how i react ( work collegues) just got to keep it together when i go to see them and then i will be fine. 

you both are sounding good on the other thread.


----------



## kara76

oh yeah the people watching like your gona either break down or run off with the baby.....they dont quite get the whole thing do they


----------



## Queenie1

exactly


----------



## kara76

idiots lol

well i think its normal for most people to think like that except us lot


----------



## mimi41

Just do your best hun, keep it together then have a cry on your own


----------



## Queenie1

will do thanks both.


----------



## miriam7

sending you a big hug queenie be strong   emm so pleased your brothers doing well


----------



## ebonie

Aww queenie big hugs keep your chin up hunnie    


Me and my brother went down to see my brother tonight and he is looking much
Better was just on oxygen and was chatting brilliantly,We think he will be  in hdu a few more  days 
as still on all monitors and stuff but he looks better in himself so pleased ty ladies


----------



## popsi

oh ebs.. i have been checking back and fore tonight to see when you posted.. so glad you have honey and so glad your brother is now moving in the right direction xx


----------



## ebonie

Thank you hun  so good to see him going in the right direction.Will be glad though when
hes on a normal ward  

How was your day today ?


----------



## popsi

day been lovely.. went for nice walk this morning with DH and the dog and of course the princess lol.. then DH was afternoons so she occupied my day until she went to bed at 7.30pm.. but she is a little restless at the moment, think she is teething again bless, she not awake but i can hear her wriggling and little moans over the monitor love  her xx


----------



## miriam7

any chance you want to swap my monster for your princess popsi or at least lend her and get her in a routine    so glad your brothers better emm you must be so relieved


----------



## kara76

em great news about your bro


----------



## mimi41

Em brill news,


----------



## marieclare

Queenie how did it go seeing the baby?

Hope everything else is ok especially your brother emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ebonie, great to hear your brother is improving.

Queenie, hope you managed to get through visiting your friend and baby ok, it's really tough, hugs to you


----------



## PixTrix

great news Em

Hope today has been ok for you Queenie


----------



## Queenie1

em that is great news that your brother is improving.

thanks all it went well i was fine had lots of cwtches and have been fine driving home and since being home no tears in sight so pleased with my self. he was gorgeous so tiny you forget how tiny they are.


----------



## kara76

queenie well done hun , be very proud of yourself. you sure do forget how tiny babies are.

how is life with you? work ook?


----------



## chinup07

Hello. Feel like I'm gatecrashing a bit here, but didn't know where else to post. Me and DH are currently looking into doing one more private cycle of ICSI. Have had all our treatment so far in Bristol at BCRM but due to losing faith in the team there over the past few cycles (not helped by them having a named nurse system which didn't work for us we didn't even meet our named nurse throughout the entire cycle and saw a different person every time we went in!  ) we would like to do the next cycle somewhere different - with a fresh new start, if you like. Cardiff seems like the obvious choice as it's not too far away. I was just wondering how supportive people on here found the team at IVF Wales, and whether you feel the staff get to know you rather than feeling as if you're just meeting someone new every time you go in?
Any advice gratefully appreciated!
Many thanks
Em.x


----------



## kara76

hiya em and welcome to the board. im sorry you have lost faith with your team in bristol. i think most clinics tend to have different people scanning etc.

it could be worth you having a consultation with ivf wales and seeing what you think of the clinic and the way things are done

good luck


----------



## mimi41

Chinup welcome hun, i found cardiff very supportive


----------



## jo1985

well hello ladies haven't posted on here for a while had allot off things going on  moving house one off them so things been a bit tricky . i writing this as i feel i need to tell some one so here it goes. my DP is the one with the problem with regards to our fertility and we are still waiting 17 months later and now he decides to tell me that he cant put me through IVF as he read what it entails and wants me to leave him so i can have kids with another man after 5 1-2 years together came as quite a shock that he only now told me how he feel so the past couple off weeks been a rollercoaster as with moving as well. i m sticking with my man as i love him and in some way hope that he will change his mind.  well lately he s just been saying that he just dont feel ready yet as we got some debt between us and wants us to be financially ready as he  s the one that thinks that way i like ah sod it do it now . just wondering if anyone got any advice is there a way off asking ivf wales to put it back a little bit or does that take you back years etc any help be grateful 




many thanks  Jo xx


----------



## kara76

oh jo you poor girl, i think your dh is scared and maybe this is his way of dealing wiith it, i think you should really have another heart to heart with him. i realised he doesnt wana put you through IVF but does he really wana put you through a life without even trying? debt well again that could be fear as most people have some sort of debt. if he really does wana put things on hold im sure clinic would put you back 6 months. its one of those situations where you need to think of your needs too.

your poor dh he really must be feeling the pressure of it all and i think for men it must be really hard cause they dont tend to talk like us girls

the reason for our infertility is me,nothing wrong with luke at all and i always blamed myself and often asked luke if he wanted to leave me, luke always said that he loves me whatever and i have to say knowing that he loves me so so much is an amazing feeling as i know many people that seem to be together just because they have children for us that will never be the case!


----------



## trickynic

Hi chinup07 - I have had really good experiences with the staff at IVF Wales, I think their awesome!! (although the head consultant is a bit tough!) Good luck with your treatment  

Jo - DH and I were in the same position as you, however I kept telling him that he's the only one I want children with and would go through anything to get them! We got to the top of the waiting list 2 years ago but postponed because we wanted to go travelling. When we got back, we expected to have a bit of a wait but they'd kept us at the top of the list! so shouldn't be a problem , as long as you keep them informed. As far as being financially secure is concerned, is there ever a perfect time? You have to bare in mind that IVF can be a lengthy process and might take a few goes and the younger you both are the better chance of success. I wish you the best for whatever you decide.


----------



## jayneej

Jo, I can totally empathise with you on this one.  My DH very often says exactly the same to me. He tells me that I should leave him and get on with my life as he has totally ruined mine .  He has recently even gone so far as to say that maybe I should "have fun" while on my friends hen weekend that I am going on at the end of this month!!

I totally agree with what Kara has said about feeling under pressure and also I know my DH also feels a bit helpless as there is not much he can do to change the situation and has to see me go through so much.  It has also been a bit worse for him recently as his best mate and GF were on the waiting list for IVF for male factor but in January they had natural BFP so he has lost his ally (sp?)

Chinup07 I cycled at BCRM for my first 2 ICSI and have recently just had my NHS IVF at IVFWales and have to say I found the whole experience much better.  The surroundings for the outpatient clinic are not as plush as BCRM's new building but I just felt a whole lot more comfortable throughout.  I also liked how the embryologist talked us through every stage that the embryos had gone through since EC and fertilisation and was much more informative than I had ever had at BCRM. 

xx


----------



## mimi41

Jo hope things get better for you hun


----------



## jo1985

hey girls thanks for the reply nice to hear good advice as talked to my mates and its like what why he like this and ah it be ok but don t really understan its hard sometimes wish it was my problem not his be easier for us both mayb an idea to c bought puttin back a bit but not what i want but if it takes pressure off him i give a try. Just knocked me for 6 being told this now so close to gettin where i want but i cant give up without atleast giving it one go thanks again tho girls x


----------



## Laura36

Jo   

Chinup, IVG Wales staff are amazing!  But you would potentially see someone different each time in my experience. However, I think it's a small ish team so you do get to know them all which is nice.


----------



## scaery

hi im waitin for my i.c.s.i  treatment @ caru and thy told me my bmi ad 2 b 30 or under . im really worried nw cz i just read on ere that 1 couple was refused FREE treatmenr cz er husband already got children . me and my hubby av bn t.t.c 4 10yrs iv got pcos and es low but iv got a 11yr frm prev relationship . iv become infertile since avin him .dont look good 4 me .   iv bn on th waitin list 2yrs and expectin my letter any day now , gettin really worried nw . im havin icsi , wa happens ? do i av 2 jab myself ? i feel like iv not bn told anythin ! just need reassurance i think


----------



## kara76

hiya scaery and welcome to the FF

if you have a child from a previous relationship living with you this does excluded you from any NHS treatment, stupid rule i say.

if you are having icsi/ivf you will need to inject yourself daily but it really isnt as bad as you would think. ICSI is usually used when there is a problem with the sperm.http://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/fertilitytreatments/ivf/ ive added this link for you to read

could be worth you giving clinic a call and seeing where you are on the list and what the next steps for you are

/links


----------



## scaery

thanks kara   cz th dr told me tha cz my husband didnt hav kids we wud get our free go . dont knw wa 2 do cz we got no money 2 back us . wish thy adnt av sed it 2 us cz i wudnt av built my hopes up and wud of took my name off th list cz there is no way we can scrape th money 2gta . if it wernt 4 this web site lots of us wud b left in th dark .   iv lost 3st 2 get my bmi dwn and most of tha was done thro worryin bout everythin !! feel so let dwn nw


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I'm sorry such an unfair situation to be in. The only way that you would have entitlement to having NHS treatment if you have a child, is if the child isn't living with you. Like Kara suggests, it would be a good idea to ring the clinic for some clarity. Hope you are able to find a way forward


----------



## kara76

sceary have you had any investigations?


----------



## Laura36

Welcome Scaery, sorry that you haven't had great information given to you. Have you had any treatment already? There are other cheaper treatments you could try before ICSI if they suit your circumstances.
Hopefully we can all help answer some of your questions.


----------



## ebonie

Hello everyone just a quick one   My brother should be home today or tomorrow , The hospital is just wiating for a machine for him to take home with him and then he will be out   He is fed up now so must be feeling 100 % better. he looks a different person from when he went in   thank you for    your support   

Im excited about tonight as i have my baby nephew for the night then taking him home tomorrow and having him again all day sunday and monday   so will be bringing him to the meet he is lush, of course i am biased though   hes only 10 weeks so little and cwtchy (well not so little  

Hope the rest of you are ok


----------



## popsi

oh em thats fab about your brother ! I was thinking at 4am this morning that i need to text you today !! how mad is that (i was awake everyone else sleeping  ).... aww enjoy time with your nephew too love, he is gonna love being with Auntie Em i am sure xxxx

love to you all, sorry dont get much time to post, but do think of you all often xx


----------



## ebonie

lol i was awake at 4am popsi i was i work   quite spooky u was thinkig to text me today and i posted  

I will most probably be awake at 3am in morning because he wakes for a feed at 3am and then lays awake for hour or so laughing and talking to him self   i cant wait  

Hows ur beautiful princess popsi?


----------



## kara76

em that is wonderful news, you must be so very please and have fun tonight


----------



## popsi

em.. she is fab !! sleeping for about 13 hours now through the night, and so happy in the day, she is just so funny, walking around all the furniture etc now and discovered this week that it was fun to post her dummy in the video LOL !!!! .. i need eyes in the back of my head, but loving it


----------



## kara76

wow 13 hours thats ace


----------



## Taffy Girl

Em - Fab news about your brother. Will be lovely for you all top have him home. 
Hope I am able to make the meet to see your little nephew. 

Popsi - sounds like your little princess has made herself right at home


----------



## popsi

kara .. i know its amazing .. but i am thankful for it as she is so busy in the day !!!

taffy.. yes it feels like she has always been here, your little one is so adorable too xxx

right i am just waiting for her to wake up (yes 2 hour nap in the day too   )..then off shopping need to get loads of things xx


----------



## Jule

em glad to hear you brother is coming home today.  It must be a relief for you all.  Bet your excited about having your nephew its lovely that you can have him all night.  Cant wait to meet him on Mon he will have to be passed around everyone for cwtches  

Popsi things sound like they are going so well.  Really pleased for you.  You are so lucky that she is sleeping all night and all that time in the day as well-bet you manage to get loads done, although does sound like she is very busy when she is awake


----------



## mimi41

Em great news about your brother

Popsi family life sounds fab


----------



## Queenie1

em that is fab news about your brother you must all be so happy to see him coming home. look forward to meeting your newphew.

popsi sounds like you are having lots of fun.

taffy will be lovely if you can make meet will you be bring morgan.


----------



## kara76

hiya queenie hun

hows you today? any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## mimi41

Hiya queenie, your going to bath this weekend aren't you? have a great time


----------



## Jule

ooh lovely bath is so nice, i love going there to have a wander around the shops. Are you going for any special occasion or just a nice break away from home


----------



## Queenie1

yep off to bath on sunday. dh is going to a karate course there so i will have a wander around the shops perhaps use some of my next vouchers. then will meet him when course finishes and will go for lunch before coming home.


----------



## kara76

queenie that sounds lovely, have a great time


----------



## Jule

ooh thats nice have a great time


----------



## Queenie1

thanks i will.

any of you got any plans this weekend


----------



## kara76

i have a christening on sunday so that should be nice, no plans for tomorrow yet depends if luke is busy.

i do need to go to homebase at some point lol


----------



## mimi41

I'm working this weekend, my boss decided to give my weekend cover 6 weeks off, then she is off so its left to me.  Sucks but there we go more days off for me to save for later

Have a nice time at the christening hun

Jules enjoy the pictures


----------



## kara76

oh no mimi , i hope you manage to get some rest

jules lets us know what you watched lol


----------



## Queenie1

kara have a good time at the christening.

mini i hope you don't have to work too much

jules enjoy the cinema.


----------



## mimi41

Kara work seems to be getting more hectic.  I think my boss is panicking and wants to get everything done yesterday before i go off on leave.  I on the other hand have different ideas and when pushed i tend not to do anything lol


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie

mimi i tend to be a little like that, i know luke is working lates and some weekends in the run up cause he wants everything in order and doesnt wana constant phone calls!


----------



## Jule

My dad's down tom so will be busy from tom dont really know what we will do it depends on the weather because its tipping down at mo.  
Kara just checked our tickets we are watching shutter island at 8.15 so is quite a late showing.  
Have a great weekend everyone.  Mimi just think not many more weekends and then you will be off for quite a few weeks so it wont be too long for you, just keep looking forward.


----------



## kara76

bet it will be nice to see your dad, hope the weather improves


----------



## mimi41

Have good weekend all


----------



## PixTrix

Aw that is great news Em. Hope you have a lovely time with your nephew.

Oh Pops, sounds like you are enjoying family life with lovely princess

Have a lovely time in Bath Queenie. My nephew has got his first karate grading on Sunday.

Have a lovely time at the christening Kara.

Hope you enjoy the film Jule and have agood time with your dad

Oh boo to working Mimi. 

Hope a good weekend is had by all. I will be mainly studying!


----------



## Jule

Me too Pix, dad not down until 1pm so im off to study now, hope your study is coming on, mine is very slow but at least it is moving forward...


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you manage to get some done Jule. Know about the slow! Going to have to be a marathon of it this weekend cos got to post one off on tues and haven't even started the essay element of the assessment yet and about another 5 quests to go lol


----------



## kara76

you girls are good doing your work. im getting tempted to do a course myself but not sure if i could fit it in plus i was really rubbish at school and what the heck would i do, everything that interests me cost mega bucks


----------



## mimi41

I need to be in class, i need to be kicked once in a while lol


----------



## PixTrix

Go for it Kara! You may be entitled to free open uni courses now, not sure exactly how they work it out. The non repayable grants are nice too, that is where I get my motivation lol you'll be suprised how different it is to learn as an adult compared to school when most of teachers didn't give a ****! Car mechanics is the course for you!

I'm sure you're getting lots of kicks at mo Mimi!! Is little Mimi very active yet


----------



## mimi41

I'd like to be a mw, what a lovely job.  I might look into this


----------



## kara76

pix i will have to get your advice on how i find out about this, i did car mechanics at college for a while as a 6th form course, but left school so couldnt carry it on. 

yeah being a mw is a lovely job but omg not for me, too much stress and not enough cash, what a resoniblity!lol


----------



## mimi41

I've always wanted to be a nurse either general or mental health, but i do fancy looking into midwifery.  Its better pay than what i'm on now


----------



## kara76

mental nurse would suit you lol

i would like to do something that helps others maybe counselling or something along those lines


----------



## mimi41

I've always been told that lol


----------



## popsi

well done with your studying ladies... kara and mimi .. wait till your LO's arrive you will have no time to think about things then LOL!! i never could have imagine how much time they take up lol 

hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## kara76

your probably right popsi lol

hope your having a nice weekend


----------



## ebonie

popsi you are so right i had my niece who is 4 and my nephew who is 9 weeks . and omg do he take up loads of time   and the fact that he is spoilt dont help lol hes happy so long as he is nursed .  .J have been brilliant hes been playing with chelsie so big help


----------



## kara76

you girls been watching the rugby? they did well at last


----------



## marieclare

weird you all talking about midwifery, I had a serious look into it a whle ago as I would love to do it. Never done anything like that before and I work in IT so would be a massive learning curve. 

Dont think it will be do=able for me because you need to do three year uni course and we couldn't afford it but it still plays on my mind.


----------



## PixTrix

so true girls be too busy to study when LO's come. Tell you what thought never too late to get a degree and a career change. Seems there a few of us who want to be MW's I do but wouldn't take the decision to do so until had my own baby. Marie you would get a bursary from the NHS for training its not the same as going through a normal uni course.


----------



## marieclare

found a good website today - www.studentmidwife.net which has LOADS of info. 

i dont know if I am being unrealistic though, I have it so easy at the moment. 9-5, weekends off, decent-ish wage. but I am WITHERING away with the boredom lol 

I think i need something to focus on for me that is not just ttc. 


/links


----------



## kara76

marie i think its good to have other things to focus on apart from infertility and treatment that is why we have always kept up our hobby of drifting


----------



## julespenfold

I agree with the distractions, concentrating on getting my mini (Penfold) back on the road for the new season, spending the weekend preping the engine to be dropped back in over easter and then off for his mot the follwoing week. This has been on hold while on tx as tend to end up with as much oil and gunk on me as in him


----------



## kara76

cool i hope penfold will be ready.

are you rebuilding the engine? im hoping luke will change the engine in my skyline before june! i have a spare from my beast of a skyline luke wrote off! the turbo or head gasket is gone on the present one and as its a standard engine and tubro we thought sod it lets go for more power....im cant wait


----------



## julespenfold

Partial, my gearbox went last year throwing bits of bearing into the main block. Luckily I managed to find the same engine (penfold is a limited edition one of only 1000 made) and I have now got a new (old) block but using the old head carbs etc, so lots of cleaning to make sure no bits of metal get into the new one. I have swapped engines in other minis before so should be OK and have two friends helping with the actual drop in which will be easier.

Fingers crossed it sounds like it should be good when done, can't go wrong with more power, lol will have to come and watch you in the summer. 

We have a play mini which I take out on track days it's getting twin carbs then off to be tuned with Penfold in the summer getting around the ton on the straights at the mo (which is blooming quick in a min) so should be lots of fun when tuned.

Really want a 68 Mustang (have a thing for american muscle V8's) but told I've got to wait until Edd can build us a house and garage to house it


----------



## kara76

what a bummer about your gearbox, thankfully you found a replacement, it can sometimes me tricky when you have something special like penfold

where do you go for trackdays? llandow? i hope to drift there this year at some point, i never have and the first skid corner is round the tower so its full throttle then on the bar lol wicked fun

a ton is certainly quick for a mini, bet it feels like a thousand miles per hour

i like some american muscle cars but more into the jap scene


----------



## PixTrix

Thats a good link Marie, I have been having a good look. It is good to have something other than ttc to focus on. I think if your heart desires something go for it, no good living with regret. 

Sounds like there something in common with love for cars for you jules and Kara.  

Well after not going to bed the night before last I managed to get my assessment in, paying for it now though, feel crap lol and got another due in Wed so back to it for a busy weekend. I have also had my piano exam date for April 15th so flat out and DP's daughter is coming thurs so got a manic time catching up and getting ahead so can give her a good time!


----------



## kara76

pix you are working so hard im sure your gona do every well, saying that you really must learn to go to bed lol


----------



## Laura36

Pix, I can't imagine how you manage to fit everything in. Well done you!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks girls. I know Kara, I am terrible, never been good with sleep but had to stay up this this time not to miss the deadline   I'm lucky that not doing it alongside work Laura, so being proper student can fit it in!!


----------



## Shellebell

although there hasn't been much non cycle/pg chatter resently


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Kara - hope the drifting is going well and no surprise arrivals this weekend.

Got my little penfold back and running yesterday which is fab just the dreaded MOT on 27th

This is a piccy of him from a couple of years ago









Playing in My old Golf GTI at Llandow









Playing in my other Mini at Castle Coombe which is in the process of having a few tweaks for this years run in Sept


----------



## Jule

Love the pics jules, you and kara should get together and do some racing with each other


----------



## miriam7

exactly what i was thinking jule


----------



## kara76

jule loving the pics and omg look at the body roll on your golf round the tower at llandow, i hope to drift there in august, luke is driting there next on the 1st may


----------



## julespenfold

yer I was mega chuffed I managed to get him on three wheels as was convinced I hadn't. We had all sorts of cars on the track that day and I was having a winge about mine being slow and only gettin 90 at the top when the guys in the modern sports cars (jags, tvr etc) told me they were only getting 85 LOL.

Will definately have to come see you race when you get back on the road and maybe snag a lesson  , how did luke do at the weekend, has he had a chance to get yours running yet?

Maybe we can get a ff league there must be a few ladies out there that feel the need for speed


----------



## kara76

yeah a ladies race day would be fab lol

luke came 15th out of 38 so not bad at all, the car was reacting very different to how it did before, boost coming in much later etc etc. on deffo come when im skidding and would be more than happy to give you a lesson but its so so addictive so watch out lol


----------



## julespenfold

I could just see edd's face if along with the minis and the occasional hot hatch I start coming home with drift cars too


----------



## kara76

it would be so funny

luke still has to change the engine in my car so i hope he gets it done, he needs to do a little job on his first...he needs more steering lock so my caar is on the back seat for now but hey it wont take him and the lads long to do an engine change

llandow british drift championship is the 1st may if you fancy coming along to watch, silverstone was a bit of a let down as we couldnt get close enough to get the full view of angle etc etc.


----------



## julespenfold

Sounds good not doing anything that weekend at the mo so will be good to give Penfold a run


----------



## kara76

sounds like a plan, i hope to be there!


----------



## mimi41

Love the mini Jules, i crashed mine and wrote it off years ago lol


----------



## julespenfold

Def Kara will hopefully see you less a bump  

Michelle - if you fancy a proper nosey I'll bring him to the May meet x


----------



## mimi41

Jules that would be fab


----------



## jo1985

hiya all hows everyone doing thought i d leave a little note as on a high today i work as a p/t nanny but do just days for people to and today  went to cardiff to care for a 6 month old baby 7-7pm and u know what it was fab i bathed her feed her changed her etc and loved it so much but i must admit it was still nice to give her back to her mam . But it could become a permenant job so fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41

Well done helen


----------



## Jule

Aah Helen that sounds lovely, bet it was nice to give her back though afterwards so you could rest! When will you know if it will become permanent?


----------



## Jule

hope you all enjoyed the party and thanks to you all for coming


----------



## popsi

just calling in to say Hello to you all .. and 

to Ebonie


----------



## Queenie1

Happy birthday ebonie hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jule

Happy birthay ebonie,fabulous day.have u been doing anything nice


----------



## kara76

ebonie did you drink lots of bow for your birthday? hope you hada good un


----------



## Jule

Hi everyome how are u all.hope u r all enjoying the sun.we have both been sitting out all day.we r doing our 1st bbq of the year jist with family incase we burn it all lol.
Hope evryone enjoying the weekend


----------



## miriam7

we had bbq sat jeff frazzled the first lot burgers ..cant believe how hot its been my shoulders are red raw , hope everyones enjoying it


----------



## kara76

we had a bbq too, i stayed in the shade or in the house feedinf lol


----------



## julespenfold

Just thought I would pop and say hi, not posting much on the other topics as still waiting re the 2nd go   

I'm off to Aberyswth this weekend with the minis camping it'll be the first long trip for Penfold since he has been put back together then its off to the rolling road to get him tuned next Tuesday.

I took my friends boy to the drifting at the begining of May he loved it although though the weather wasn't great, will definately be going again.

Got an appointment for a chat at the Natural Fertility place in Whitchurch on Wednesday evening to see a lady about the acupuncture and also the nutritionist. Just going to see what they have on offer really in prep for 2nd go hopefully October time. At least it feels like I am doing something.

Hope you are all coping ok with the heat

Jules x


----------



## Queenie1

jules good luck for your app tomorrow hope it goes well

sma good luck for yours as well


----------



## Jule

Good luck Jules with the appt.  I wnet there for a consultation and she was very interesting, i chose not to have accupuncture mainly becaise of the price but i think you will like the lady.  IS it Jackie you are seeing?

Im sure you will have a great time in Aberystwyth hopefully the weather will stay dry for you.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck tomorrow Jules and Sam

have a fab time in Aber this weekend Jules


----------



## mimi41

Good luck jules and sam for appointments

Jules enjoy Aber


----------



## julespenfold

Thank you, 

Jule - I think its a lady called ula as Jackie only works part time from the clinic will let you know what they say tomoz.

Sam - hope yours goes Ok will probably see you coming or going x

Forcast at the mo is rain Saturday and overcast Sunday doing sun dance as we speak under my desk lol


----------



## kara76

jules jackie iis lovely, good luck

sam good luck to you too


----------



## Queenie1

jules hope it went well today for you.

afm girls keep your fingers crossed it doesn't rain tomorrow i am off to barry island on the train with 30 4 and 5 year old children. must be mad


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck with your trip Queenie, sounds like a challenge!


----------



## Jule

OOh Queenie enjoy Barry you are going to have a busy day with all those youngsters.  So some of the mums come aswell to help out?


----------



## miriam7

hope the weathers ok queenie, you are going to be knackered tomorrow eve


----------



## mimi41

Good luck with your trip Queenie, sounds busy but fun

I've got a little trip today i am taking 16 people bowling lol


----------



## kara76

queenie sounds like fun and madness all rolled into one lol enjoy

mimi yours sounds fun too lol, i like bowling


----------



## mimi41

Kara it gets very stressful trying to organise it all, but they do enjoy it


----------



## kara76

do you go to milford?


----------



## mimi41

yeah its nice in there


----------



## kara76

yeah it is, been a few times

bet it will be lovely on the marina today, seems another nice day


----------



## mimi41

Yeah it will.  Speak later got to get ready.


----------



## kara76

have fun

im off for a shower and then washing and do a little tidy up and then im off out


----------



## julespenfold

Hope all went well Queenie with your trip, stayed dry in Bristol but I know it can be different once you get over the bridge.

AFM - Saw Jula last night she was lovely sound it was own to me as to how much I want to do, some people find it helps a stress releif in dr and stim but not essential and they do not do any for 3 days before ec. She would definately recommend that the least I do is 1 before and one straight after transfer as they have a high record of sucess. Gonna see how i feel during tx and take from there. Was going to see lotty if she had time re the nutrion side but she was still in consult (possibly with Sam) so she is going to ring me back this aft. Probably going to go with this as I am not sure what to eat and really don't want to be popping pils if i can avoid it.

Off to get the tracking done on Penfold and dig all the camping stuff out of the loft for the weekend 

Jules x


----------



## kara76

hey jule how much camping gear can you fit in penfold? enough lol

the most recent studies have found that acupuncture before and after et is what counts but it can relax you, it did for me but didnt help my cycle


----------



## julespenfold

You'd be surprised quite a lot, just a case of doing the Krypon factor, evey one jokes that we take everything but the kitchen sink!!! 

As I don't really have probs with my cycle she said it wouldn't really be necessary and could just use for relaxation.

Just spoken to Lotty and they look at all aspect of life style etc with the nutrition therapy route I think this sounds like it wil benefit me so I'm gonna give it ago and see what happens. I've got a consultation on Tuesday Afternoon they have just sent me a bunch of forms to complete prior to going although the food diary may be interesting as will prob be a fair bit of alcohol as we're away, lol


----------



## kara76

we are like that when camping, i have to be comfy and take tons of food too lol

sounds like a good plan if you feel it will help you

i better go and sort dinner!


----------



## Sam76

Hey jules - sorry - it was me with Lotty!  found it really useful - i'm seeing her again in 2 weeks - my goal until then is to get into a routine of eating breakfast and 2 snacks a day that include protein and complex carbs to balance my blood sugar levels - so far so good today but we're also camping tomorrow til monday so will just have to do my best   was really pleased that changing my diet will be a gradual thing - don't have to cut out all the nice stuff as I was expecting   


I'll be doing acupuncture in a few weeks but also have appointment with Ariana at NHFC next Friday to discuss additional blood tests that can be done.... really want to make sure we're doing everything we can to be in tip top condition for next go (and feel like we're doing something in the 5 months waiting we've got left.) 

Have a fab time camping Jules x hope weather is good for you x


----------



## kara76

sam arrianna is lovely im sure you will like her, have you considered asking your gp for some blood tests?


----------



## Sam76

haven't tried that kara - not sure what one's they'd be prepared to do - they're pretty obstructive - have tried to get an NHS referal to Tony Griffiths to keep an eye on endo as JE suggested that long term I should be seeing someone but GP wasn't happy about that because I'd seen him privately for my op. 
Asked JE about blood tests at follow-up and have had hormone ones done (can't believe they weren't done before first cycle) - when I went to GP to get results receptionist said that she'd have to get authorisation to print the results for me from GP, then phoned to say I'd have to get results from IVF Wales. 
So frustrated with going round in circles and chasing people for information that exisits somewhere but no-one passes on on they're not authorise to give you that if they're not too expensive I don't mind paying for them just to know that they're done and I can get to the results!

xxx


----------



## Queenie1

mimi hope bowling went well

julesp glad app went well. enjoy your camping

sam glad it went well for you as well. enjoy your trip as well

afm trip to barry island was fantastic. the children were so excited and so were the staff. we had one boy who had never been to the beach before and his face when he saw the sand was a picture he ran onto the beach and dived and rolled around in it. we had 14 helpers with us which included 4 school staff the rest were parents. as we had to change trains at cardiff. when we were in newport and they anounced the train arriving they wished us a good day at barry island - they thought this was great. 
i'm shattered now came home and had a shower to get rid of the sand and then went to yoga, nearly nodded off at the relaxtion bit. so and early night for me i think.


----------



## Sam76

hi Queenie

Was lovely to meet you on Monday. Didn't feel quite myself and was quieter than normal I think! You're trip to Barry Island sounds fab - no wonder you're shattered! I just love seeing kids reactions to new things - absolutely priceless.

enjoy you're shower... think I'm gonna go have one too 
x


----------



## mimi41

Hi Sam 

Offer still stands you can po in for a cuppa 

Queenie glad you had a good time


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Sam - no worries I got there early and was done by 6.30 so didn't want to wait, she sounds lovely on the phone, glad you got a plan too. Good lck with the blood tests like you say if you can get them all done and have a copy of the results its worth paying. HAve a fab weekend hope the weather is good for you too xx

Queenie - Sounds like a fab day enjoy your early night x


----------



## kara76

sam maybe its best to pay then, i think arianna does standard level 1 tests which are clotting screen etc she also can do a natural killer cell test yet i dont think this is the full chicago blood tests

queenie aww i bet that was exciting to see his first visit to the beach, you must be shattered


----------



## Jule

Sam and Jules glad you both had good appts today.  I would also pay sam for bloods it so worth having all of them done for peace of mind.

Jules have a great time camping and Sam have good weekend.

Queenie glad today went well and you had another lovely day which is good.

Mimi how did bowling go?


----------



## mimi41

Bowling was fab hun thanks, how are you?


----------



## Jule

Im great thanks counting down til my leave, definately feel like i need a break from work, its getting very busy at the mo


----------



## mimi41

Same here my boss is piling more and more work on, i am never going to get it all done.

When does annual leave start


----------



## kara76

jule a break will be nice, how long are you having off?


----------



## Jule

Only 2 days next week for appt.s but then off for 2 whole weeks.  Only think is if ec week mon i wont have the resuls when i go back to work so that is a worry as ive not done that before but i will just have to take it really easy.


----------



## PixTrix

Hope your day trip went well Queenie. Well done for getting through the christening, not easy. Hope all is well x

Glad appointment went well jules, have fun camping.

Countdown to holiday Jule. Don't spend it studying, have a good chill!

Bad of your boss to be piling so much work on you Mimi, just do what you can manage they can't expect more than that.

Just think Kara, you'll be able to take Tyler bowling when she is older. All the things that you enjoyed before will be even more enjoyable now.

AFM I am blinking well worn out. Few all nighters to get an assessment done. So going to take a day off tomorrow before starting revision.

Had some really lovely quality time with my nephew tonight. Love him to bits. So heart breaking at the moment though.His mother is being crap to put it politely whenever she has access she is promising him the world, then not being true to her word. He has been so excited all week thinking that she is taking him to Cardiff for the night this weekend and well she's not. He was in tears and doesn't even want to go to her now. It's my brother that has got to pick the pieces up. I am going to take him to Cardiff in a few weeks, there is no way that I am  going to have him upset. No child should be let down

Oops soz didnt mean to come on here with a rant.


----------



## Jule

Oh pix that is so bad isnt it. Its unfair to get their hopes up and then let them down.  How old is he now?

Glad you have taken a break from the study, you cant study non stop you will be worn out.  I studied last weekend and will do more this weekend but will have to have sun off for my appt now which will be nice.  Mine has to be in by 26th Sept so i really need to crack on again.  Ive done 11500 so on count down now


----------



## mimi41

Well done you two on all the studying


----------



## kara76

sounds like hard work to me


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pix, that sounds tough for you all, great your brother and nephew have you for support, bet you will have a fab time in Cardiff.
Well done Pix and Jule on all your studying, it will all be worth it
Queenie, your trip to Barry island sounds great, I bet the kids had a fab time


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks girls. 

Oh yes studying def hard but so worth it in the end and the grant makes it easier too lol

He's 6 now Jule and a right darling! You have made great headway with your dissertation, well done.


----------



## kara76

pix i am liking your tickers, time will soon go and before you know it you will be having your ops, you too queenie


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, they're ticking down and I'm loving it!

Hope everyone is well today, think I might go and have a swim and a nice relax in the health suite


----------



## kara76

wheres the health suite?


----------



## Jule

Pix hope you enjoyed the health suite, you deserve some time off studying, you must be feeling really refreshed now


----------



## PixTrix

I go to Carmarthen leisure centre Kara, its lovely since they've done it out. Usually go for a swim, steam, sauna and jacuzzi then have my nephew dropped in to me, he didn't come today though. When I can be bothered I go to the gym first. Will take him in the week I bought him a snorkel and mask this week so he'll be well excited!

I really enjoyed thanks Jule, feel so much better for having a break. Back to the books Tues. You must be feeling so worn out now, but so close now.


----------



## kara76

sounds lovely pix, i must look into this and see if i can go swimming there with tyler as i really would like to take her swimming


----------



## PixTrix

not sure about your way, but they do baby swimming in Carmarthen. Be really good for Tyler. If you ever want company just shout


----------



## kara76

the only place i know of here is bluestone eg the blue lagoon, carmarthen could be an option if it were cheaper than bluestone

i better log off and chill before bed. chat very soon hun.


----------



## PixTrix

I pay £20 a month, but normal prices are adult swim £3.40 of course Tyler would be free and the adult and baby sessions which I presume is like a class is £4.30 so luch cheaper than blue lagoon and more suitable. They have got good family changing cubicles too.

Night night, hope you have a good night


----------



## kara76

pix do you know how i would get a timetable etc for the pool and these classes?


----------



## mimi41

Ring the spa or google it hun, they usually have timetables and such on line.  When tt is born i would like to take him/her swimming


----------



## kara76

i did google but failed as it didnt tell me alot


----------



## mimi41

Ring em hun


----------



## kara76

yeah i will tomorrow i think


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara, Carmarthen leisure centre 01267 224700 email - [email protected]

you should find all the info here

http://www.sirgaerfyrddin.gov.uk/english/leisure/sportsfacilities/leisurecentres/carmarthen/pages/home.aspx

/links


----------



## kara76

thanks pix your a star


----------



## PixTrix

Just checking in on you all and to say that will be thinking  of you but may not be about for a couple of days. DP's grandfather passed away yesterday, lots of cwtches for him and got family visits to do and try to fit revision inbetween! His DD is going to come down for funeral next week, straight after a GCSE exam bless her, just a quick overnight and her mother and grandparents are coming down too, thank goodness I get on really well with them lol

On a happier note I had my pr-op assess today so the countdown is really on now.


----------



## helen_26

So sorry to hear that pix. Hugs to you and your dp. Take care of yourself too hun. X


----------



## kara76

pix big hugs to you all, take care of you and your family hun and good luck with your apointment today


----------



## mimi41

Send my regards to dp pix, hope all the arrangements go well


----------



## Queenie1

sending my prayers at this sad time to you and your family pix.

good luck for pre op today. woo hoo not long to go.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix    to you and DP. 
Good luck with the pre-op - wont be long now and then you will be on your way again   
Hope the revision goes well 

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## popsi

pix... so sorry for your loss, its so sad honey xxx... good luck with your op... its a year today since I had my gallbladder removed, BEST move of my life.. made such a huge difference ...no more excrutiating pain !!! xxxx


----------



## Jule

So sorry pix to hear about the loss of dp grandad,thinkin of you both at this sad time.
Hope you manage to still get a bit of study done.
Great news you got your pre op assessment,countdown for you has started


----------



## julespenfold

Sorry to hear your news pix, but good news about your appointment.

AFM - had a fab weekend away definately wot the doc ordered a few bevvies and loads of grub. Went to see Lotty on Tuesday she is lovely and would recommend her as a nutrional therapist appointment wasn't rushed and she had some great suggestions. I'm now on healthy eating diet going back in a fortnight to see how I'm getting on.

Hope everyone else well xx


----------



## kara76

hey jules glad you had a great weekend

so whats the eating plan?


----------



## Jule

Glad u had a good weekend jules.so what type of food has she suggetsed is it all rabbit food?


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you all so much, it means alot. The funeral is tuesday so that will be a tough day. He was like a grandad to me too, a very special man. He always used to call me DP's guardian angel and would always take my hand and thank me for getting DP well again when he was ill few years back!

Pre-op went well. Had bloods, ecg etc and all good to go.

Glad you had a good weekend Jules, good luck with the healthy eating.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah Pix, dp's grandad sounds like one of the best. Thinking of you and family, esp on Tuesday. Glad to hear that all went well with your pre op.


----------



## kara76

hugs pix. i hope tuesday goes aswel as can be expected, i always find that a weird thing to say as it will be a hard day but i hope you can all remember the good times and celebrate his life, he sounds one special man that will now we watching over you from above


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Sarah and Kara, just the right words are always a comfort.


----------



## Queenie1

pix   will be thinking of you on tuesday. what a lovely man.   
good to hear pre op went well. did they give you a date for your op.


----------



## kara76

i am glad my words have given you some comfort, its such a hard time


----------



## Queenie1

pix just realised that your ticker is counting down to op. duh


----------



## miriam7

sorry to hear about dp's granddad pix.. hope tue goes ok    anyone want to hear how stupid my brother is ? he went to new york yesterday for stag do till monday he arrived put bag in hotel went to a bar and arm wrestled his mates brother and broke the top of his arm! hes just had a 2.5hr op and is supposed to be starting new job wednesday ..whoops


----------



## kara76

omg miriam your bro is silly lol is he ok?


----------



## julespenfold

Will be thinking of you on Tuesday Pix   

AFM - Diet is not too bad got to cut out sugar and as I'm a sugar junky thats quite hard, got too eat 5 times a day which is bascically every 3-4 hours and keep a food diary. This is 3 main meals and two snacks, I have a list of things I'm allowed for snacks and then told I have to eat a complex carbohydrate a protien and colour for each main meal. Lotty has said not to worry too much about what i'm eating at my main meals as we'll go through that on the next appointment. Struggling with the nuts and seeds side of things but as I quite like fruit and veg the rest isn't too bad. You wouldn't belive how much sugar is in healthy foods like yoghurt until your told not to have it. But its all for a good reason so will stick it out 

Off for a few days away with DP catch up soon x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you and dp are holding up ok Pix, thinking of you on Tues

Jules, good luck with the new eating regime, missing out sugar is hard but if you can eat lots of fruit that can help with the need for something sweet. 

Silly bro Miriam, hope he is ok though sounds v painful


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you to everyone for your well wishes the funeral went very well, he had a great send off and the welsh guards were there to do the last post with a trumpet so was very touching.

Gosh Miriam, your silly poor brother lol I hope he had insurance!!!

Hope everybody is well on this glorious day, just had a neighbour drop in with a chilled bottle of  wine so am having a glass or two in the sun before going out for a meal tonight, yum yum!


----------



## Queenie1

pix glad funeral went well. lovely that the welsh guards were there. 
wine and meal sounds nice enjoy.

miriam what is your brother like. hope he is ok.


----------



## kara76

pix i notice on ** its your birthday girl so happy birthday


----------



## Queenie1

happy birthday pix hope you have had a great day.


----------



## mimi41

Happy birthday Pix


----------



## miriam7

pix hope you have had nice meal.. glad the funeral went ok  
as for my brother hes ok as did have insurance they wouldnt of even looked at him without the papers! he spent 3 night in hospital over there and was let out on morning he was leaving he got massive cut from shoulder to elbow where they had to put a plate in his arm ..dont think he will be arm wrestling again in a hurry


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everyone I have had a fab day and after a nice mix of wine, cider, baileys and lovely company I am rather jolly lol :O)

Your brothers mates will never let him live that one down Miriam!


----------



## kara76

bloody hell miriam, ouch!

pix hows the head?


----------



## PixTrix

Morning Kara, the head is remarkably well lol Bright eyed and bushy tailed ready to take my nephew to heatherton!!


----------



## Queenie1

pix glad you had a good day. have a good time at heatherton with your nephew.


----------



## jo1985

hiya all not  been on for while trying to put it out off my mind untill i got my letter yest that reached the top off waiting list after 20 months off waiitng what happens now really know u get dvd but how long from now till an app and to start treatment? plus how strict r they on the bmi thing cuz back last yr lost 2 stone but as the months have gone on im putting it back on ?? this is also filled with sadness as my dp is havign cold feet and want s to delay it for a bit but i dnt waited long enough for letter


----------



## Jule

HI Jo, well done on coming to the top of the list.  Things should move quite quickly now.  I dont remember exactly how long i waited.  I went to the eveing inthe Mrach and i had my 1st cycle in June so not long.You should have a planning appt and then be able to start, hopefully not too long.  They are quite strict i think with the bmi and JE asked me and dh my weight but she didnt weigh us.  Perhaps your dp is getting cold feet just because the letter has arrived and now it makes it more real or do you think it is more than that?


----------



## kara76

jo great news your top of the list

sorry to hear your dh is havin cold feet, talk to him and tell him your feelings you have waited a a long time. as for BMI that is set for NHS funding and im sure you can get your BMI down in time


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie, it was a lovely day. How are you getting on? Have you heard anything about your lap? If you are like me, I think the delay is good at the mo, with the second cycle so up in the air.

That is great news Jo. They are quite strict about your BMI, but unlikely that they will weigh you, but as you will know the more optimum your BMI is the better chance of success. You did well to loose 2 stone, I am sure you could do it again. I hope your DP can come around to the idea x


----------



## jo1985

well we ve had a good long chat and explained all the things to him he more worried bout money as i self employed plus he never really has come to term with the fact its his problem (low sperm )and cant stand the fact off puttin me through it but he come around to giving it a go phoned hosp today sendin out dvd and got a plannin appt for 25 th august


----------



## Jule

Yay thats fantastic news and a planning appt booked so something to look forward to.  Really pleased you had a chat and things are moving forward for you.  I think it is hard for the men when it is their prob.  My DH always says he hates me goign through it but its all worth it and keep positive


----------



## julespenfold

Pix - glad to hear all went well and you had a nice birthday.

Jo - Good luck with your appointment in August. My dp doesn't really like to talk about any of it either but was fantastic once we started and really supportive I'm sure your other half will be too.

Afm - had a really chilled few days away in Winchester last week with DP who was deer stalking he was part of a cull and shot two deer for the pot so if anyone would like any venison we have loads. Been at Mini stuff all weekend with a fab drive through Breacon and a static show on Sunday at Tredegar House on the sunday, here a pic of Penfold enjoying the run










Also went to see Lotty last night said I am doing really well on new diet and gave me some ideas of what to eat when away camping (no fridge) got to go dairy free for 5 days to see if that has any effect. Kind of getting the hang of what I should and shouldn't eat.


----------



## Jule

Wow Jules sounds like you have been having a busy tim of it.  The weather looks great you went away at the right time.
Great that you are getting to grips with the new diet, well done.  Must be hard sticking to it camping though, i love to binge when im lying on my bed in the tent, well done.


----------



## kara76

jo thats great news, good luck

jules wow penfold is looking mighty fine

hiya jule


----------



## jo1985

ah thanx ladies great help as usual. what happens exactly in planning appt?? and how long between planning appt and starting tx hope u all have a lovely week end i got another one off yey. xx


----------



## kara76

jo the planning appointment will be to plan your treatment you will get dates, drugs and injection lessons well i think thats what they do!treatment is usually pretty soon after depending on your period and how many they have booked it

its exciting


----------



## jo1985

ah thanks kara its exciting but scary cuz makes it all more real the last 20 months since we went on the list has flown by with thought s off it now and agn but now its like wow omg we at the top .


----------



## kara76

jo it is scary but we are all here for you if you need a chat or support


----------



## mimi41

Jo good luck hun


----------



## jo1985

hey gilies feeling really good today heving a quiet day but really feelign good sunk in now that we r at the top after 20 months off waiting and am quite looking forward to things starting now . got my last day in my job today deciding to give it up was gettign to much having 3 jobs u all got any plans for the weekend


----------



## PixTrix

it is great that you have got to the top of the list Jo. Once you have your planning appoint things will move so fast and in the meantime you will go through such a mix of emotions. Gosh 3 jobs great that you have given one up in preparatio for your tx, lots of luck x


----------



## mimi41

Jo glad dh has come round to your way of thinking


----------



## jo1985

ah thanks girls just hope it all getts going fairly soon and all goes ok x


----------



## Jule

Jo great news you are at the top of the list.things will move so quickly for you now.good luck


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

well i'm back my fab dh last night fixed my netbook. so will now be able to keep up with everyone and post when ever i like.

hope your all having a lovely day.


----------



## kara76

queenie thats great news woo hoo


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone how r u all this evening.we have been to my sister for a bbq which was lovely.we've also visited both sets of parents for fathers day.knackered now and dreading tom back in work.prob won't be as bad as I think but you just never know!


----------



## mimi41

Jules do you feel rady to go back, can't you take another week on sick


----------



## kara76

jule hope work goes well for you and glad you had a nice day, another bbq


----------



## Queenie1

jule hope you have a good day in work tomorrow. hope it goes ok


----------



## Jule

Cant really take it sick as i have been taking this last 2 weeks as annual leave.  Also next cycle i plan to go sick so want to try and keep my sick time for that.  It'll be fine, im just dreading the pile of work that will be on my desk and the number of visits im gonna have to cram into this week. At least tue i have a study day so another day away from the office.  
Ooh Michelle, just think you got 6-9 months off work now, what a lovely thought    Make the most of all your lie ins before the baby comes.


----------



## kara76

jule if you need a friendly voice at any time give me a ring


----------



## Jule

Thanks Kara.  Im sure it will be fine.  Normally when you dread something its not as bad as you expect.  How are you tonight?  How was Lukes weekend drifting?


----------



## kara76

yeah that is normally the case isnt it

luke had a good time and the time went quick for me cause i was off here there and everywhere lol. im gona go and get some food and then bed for me


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope work goes ok for you tomorrow Jule xx


----------



## jo1985

hope work goes k for you jule and hope everyone had a good wk end


----------



## mimi41

Jules thinking of you today


----------



## kara76

jule hope today goes ok for you


----------



## julespenfold

Queenie great to see you back on the boards hope your ok and work is a bit better for you.

Jule hope today is not as bad as you thought   

AFM - had quite an eventful Saturday in the end, had a lovely time in Camarthen then went to my friend dawn's for a chat and a few glasses. She suggested I jump in the pool with her and her daughter as it was such a lovely day all good until I got out and slipped on a tile. Caught the bottom of my foot on a door edge thought nothing of it until I saw the look on Dawns face and the trail of blood I had left behind me. After a while it wouldn't stop so Dawn dragged my off to A&E at the Gwent. 2 and a half hours, four increadibly painfull injections in my foot and six stitches later I was told I'm not allowed to put any weight on Left foot and need to keep it elevated to stop any infection. I'm totally gutted I'm supposed to be off to the Isle on Man on Friday for a Mini Weekend and can't drive. Going back tomoz so hoping it will all be healing OK and I'll be able to drive fingers crossed.

So now i'm sat on the sofa watching rubbish daytime telly and sat on the forum looking for some sanity. Even making a cuppa is difficult, DP was fab yesterday and MIL is sending food parcels so we won't starve but sent him off to work today.

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the weather
Jules x


----------



## kara76

oh jules you clumsy thing, sounds very painful and i hope you can drive at the weekend

isnt day time tv crap


----------



## mimi41

Jules you poor thing

I hate jeremy kyle show


----------



## julespenfold

Very much so   - mimi thats what I've got on   

Wouldn't have been so bad but we didn't even get to the bottle of wine lol


----------



## mimi41

OMG that makes it worse hun


----------



## kara76

i have mr kyle on too. where do they find these people lol

bummer about the wine


----------



## mimi41

I just think why would people go on telly and aire their dirty laundry


----------



## Queenie1

jule poor you. i hope you are still sane now after a day of watching all that tv. hope the foot gets better so you can go away still


----------



## Jule

Oh no Jules what a nightmare.  Hope its not as bad today and you are ok for your trip on the weekend.

Work for me was better than expected, thank goodness.  My colegues had doen loads of my work and just left some post for me to sort.  They also bought me flowers which was lovely.

I have had a letter from the GP to attend diabetic clinic.  I thought they had made a mistake but they havent they want me to go because i am at risk with my pcos.  I knew this but im surprised they are bringing me to clinic.

Ive also been to the hospital for an appt as i have a lump in my jaw.  Cons thought it was ok but i aslo have a lump in my neck and so they want to uss and maybe biopsy them both just to be sure, so all in all a very eventful day for me.


----------



## kara76

crikey you have had an eventful day


----------



## mimi41

Glad work was better than you thought hun.  Hope diabetes test and biopsies all come back normal


----------



## Queenie1

jules glad work went well. how sweet of them to buy you flowers.
hope tests all come back fine. you have had an eventful day.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ouch Jules, that sounds really painful and then you had to put up with Jeremy Kyle, arghhh. Hope you are mobile again soon   

Jule, glad to hear your day was better than expected and your colleagues were so thoughtful. I hope all your tests come back ok


----------



## Jule

How has everyone elses day been today?can't believe the weather is so brill.we are going to my dads on the weekend in reading with my sister and her family.we are all going to go to thorpe park sat so really hope it stays dry.


----------



## mimi41

My sister got to go into hospital her bladder enlarged and causing poor kidney function, so a little stressed as she has to be in morristons on friday.  Arranged everything for now but still worried about her.


----------



## Jule

Oh never mimi that's a worry for you.is this a new problem?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh dear Mimi, really hope they can sort things out for her   

Sounds like a nice weekend you have planned Jule. My folks are coming down to stay this weekend, really looking forward to seeing them. Let's hope the sunshine sticks around!


----------



## mimi41

Yeah jules a new problem


----------



## Sam76

Big hugs to Jules, JulePenfold and Mimi (and anyone else who needs one) Hope you're all doing ok this evening sounds like things have been very eventful all round. x

Here's hoping the lovely weather continues...   (but not too warm!)


----------



## Jule

Ooh never mimi what a worry for your sister and u and your family.hope evrything goes ok for her xx


----------



## jo1985

hey all had my dvd and pack today just finfished watching it was ok most off the stuff  ive read about . downside all their success rates shown r 2006-2007 need to update. but enjoyed nice to c inside lab and to listen to them telliong u things using diagrams etc . canrt wiat till appt now . have to get some questions ready ! xxx


----------



## Queenie1

mimi   to your sister, you and your family. 

jo glad you have got your dvd. time will soon go by and you will have your appointment


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks Guys got hospital at 3pm to change my dressing, hopefully all healing well. MIL popped in yesterday with a big bunch of flowers and doughnuts to cheer me up.

Jule - Sounds like they made an effort which is lovely, fingers crossed for your tests hopefully they are just being over cautious. Hope the weather holds for the weekend, but I'm sure you'll have a fab time regardless Thorpe park is great. 

Mimi - Thinking of you hun, must be frustrating not to be there.

Jo - Glad you found the DVD good the next few weeks will fly by

Hope you are all managing to enjoy some of this lovely weater    to all x


----------



## kara76

jules hope your foot is healing well, take a pic lol yeah im a sicko


----------



## julespenfold

Had dressing changed all looking good no sign of infection, got to change it every couple of days and check the wound. Really hating the Antibiotics on 2000mg a day and feel like pants constant nausea worse than being on the ivf drugs!!!!Hopefully it stays the same for the nurse on Thursday then I'm off for the weekend take more than a cut foot to keep me out of the mini   

Soz Kara couldn't get a pic and its all bandaged up again, will take one on sunday so that I can show you when I see you as it may put people off thier food.


----------



## julespenfold

Dressing changed and all still good moved the cars around this morning no problems. Penfold all clean and packed ready for the IOM only 13 hours to go for the off can't wait. Weather forecast is looking good will post up some pics when we get back. 

Hope everyone else is OK and has a good weekend xx


----------



## kara76

jules no pics is slack lol 

i remember when luke mushed him finger and we asked to take a pic-he got it caught in the belt of her engine ouchy

have a fab time as im sure you will


----------



## Sam76

Jules - you're probably there now - hope you have a lovely time 

Sorry I haven't been round much this week - crazy busy in work - even had a dream this morning that a colleague asked me to go back into the office as I was leaving, to move the tables around to prepare for an event.... i went back and did it too (through gritted teeth   ) 
Felt tired enough when i woke up to think I'd actually done it too!   

We're off camping again this weekend (and for most of next week) and will be celebrating our 7th anniversay   

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and will catch up on our return! xxx


----------



## mimi41

Happy Anniversary Sam, have a great weekend


----------



## Jule

Happy anniversary sam.have a good weekend.when your anniversary?it was ours yesterday 5 years.we r away at mo at dads been to thorpe park today,had great time.


----------



## kara76

hey jule how was thorpe park?

sam happu anniversary


----------



## mimi41

Glad you are having a great time jules


----------



## SarahJaneH

Happy anniversaries to Sam and Jules, funny must be the time of year, we were 3 years on Wednesday! Hope you have a good weekend camping Sam and glad you had fun at Thorpe Park Jule. 

Jules, hope you are having lots of fun zooming round the Isle of Man in your mini and that your foot is holding up ok!


----------



## miriam7

mimi hows your sister? julespenfold hope your foots ok ..jules when are you going to have your lumps checked out do you have an appoinment yet ?


----------



## Queenie1

sky channel 243 sky real lives programme on now called the baby race. about women who are single and want a baby. looks interesting.

its on channel 244 at 9.00


----------



## kara76

queenie any news on your op yet?


----------



## Queenie1

no nothing yet. should be around end july beg of aug.


----------



## starkymind

hi ladies,


not been on ya for ages and i mean ages.. need to introduce myself again


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone. Well had a fab weekend and the weather was great.  Thorpe park is a good place for rides and also good for younger children.  We went with my 2 nephews who are 2 and 5 and there were rides that thye were able to go on.  So the big boys could go on the scary rides and me and my sister went ion the little rides with the boys.  I am knackered now though as we came back and done a bbq for my sister and her family and dh parents.  Had a bit of an accident though.  I thought i would cut the grass before the children came over.  I must have gone over a stone and heard it bang a few times on the table where it must have bounced.  It frightened the cat and she ran in and when i looked at the patio door it looked like it was all misty, it had only gone through the door and the whole pane of glass was shattering    . We eneded up having to take the glass out as it kept craking into small pieces and would have fallen out.  Thankfully it is double glazed and only the outer glass has smashed so we have the inner piece still in tact.  We have a window man coming tomorrow to give us a quote for a new unit  

How is everyone?


----------



## sun dancer

omg jule thats not gd bet that will cost u 
glad u had a fab wkend wiv ur 2 nephews and enjoyed ur time away x


----------



## mimi41

Welcome back starkymind


----------



## kara76

Welcome back starkymind, how are you?

sundancer hows you?

jule glad you had a good time, big bummer about your window...how annoying


----------



## julespenfold

Happy belated anniverseries to Sarah Jule and Sam.

Jule sounds like you had a good weekend, how awful about your window hope you got it sorted ok.

AFM - Had stitches out today all doing well no infection and can now have a shower/bath yay. Weekend was fantastic a bit cooler I think than over here and the people were fab. Lots of driving and picture taking heres a couple:-

Veiws from Ian and Mary's place where we were camping









Driving the mountain pass









TT Track:


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad stitches are out Jules. Pics are fab. My gran raves about the IoM, especially the people, she is there on holiday with my uncle at the mo (at the grand old age of 92!!)


----------



## kara76

good news the stitches are out and it looks like you had a fab time. my nan was born on the IOM


----------



## Jule

Glad jules u had gr8 wkend.ill check out pics online later.
Well I've had another awful day don't think its gonna be my wk 
I was driving off to work car was loud and thought the exhaust was loose.a man passed me and was tooting and pointing.I only had a flat rear tyre.so was late for work then had awful day.tom can only be better!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jule that's cr*p, hope tomorrow is better, it must be xx


----------



## julespenfold

hi guys how is everyone, 

I'm nearly back on two feet, still looks a bit messy so Kara you can have a good poke on Monday lol.

I had the docs do the blood test that NHFC recommended and the results were due back on Mon/Tues and I thought I would ring them tomoz to get results, come home tonight to a letter telling me to come in on Friday to discuss the results with the doc. Does this sound normal never been called in before? Had test for everything under the sun just to be on the safe side now worried they have found something


----------



## Sam76

Hiya Jules - glad to hear you're nearly back on both feet 
lol - letting kara have a poke!

What tests did you have done? I had blood clotting done through and they found that I was positive lupus anticoagulant. Although I was a bit concerned that they found something at least now we know and I can have something for it (clexane). Maybe you could give surgery a ring and ask for results or why you have to go in (but Friday not long) I rang and got my results and they didn't make any sense over the phone!

Fab news on the funding update. Lets hope that there's more news soon. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone at meet on Monday.

Sam xx


----------



## kara76

looking forward to a poke

jules i would call and ask for the results and maybe they can send you a print out. try not to worry i know it hard though

sam its kinda good they found something so treatable


----------



## julespenfold

thanks guys, 

I was tested for lots of normal non ivf stuff, NHFC suggested Iron Thyroid and folate, my doc added colesterol and a bunch of others she said we may as well do while we were at it so not really too sure. Rang the docs this morning and I might as well wait for Friday as they are not open when I am home to get the results. 

Will see you all on Monday x


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Julespenfold!  Quick question if you don't mind (and sorry if you've already answered it before) but did you get your blood tests done on the NHS?  If so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## Queenie1

hi hope everyone is well.

i have lost everyones mobile numbers so if you have my number could you text me so i can store your number. please say who you are. kara i still have yours as i had written it down.

thanks all


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Vixxx

No probs, I think I must just had a very good GP, never been a problem just asked and she arranged them. The only thing I would say if they do any make sure you get a copy as they are never passed on.

Jules x


----------



## kara76

vixx i had mine done via my gp and you can also ask the clinic to do a clotting screen!


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks girls.

Just trying to get my head round questions for FU tomorrow and what the options might be....


----------



## jo1985

hiya all hope all is going ok . phoned ivf wales today as been looking in my pack i had and says that if all test s are older than a yr then to book them in on the number belopw so i phoned as will be 22  months by the time are appt comes up but the lasy i spoke to told me to wait till my appt and the nurses will let me know what needs to be repeated.   i just thought i d be organised and get them sorted b4 appt as my af is due 3 days after appt and thought mayb cud had started around then. but have to wait now till sept to start proberly   but all good things come to those who wait and i ve waitied long enough just for appt lol   

love to all jo x


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Jo - Last time they did mine and my partners blood test on the day of my appointment and my partners sperm had to be done before EC I think but we went back a couple of days later there doesn't seem to be a big delay on appointments for these so you should be fine. We'll be in the same boat again this time as its over a year since the last time we were both tested.

AFM - Went to docs this morning all good apart from my Iron - I'm anemic (not sure on the spelling) got to go on iron tablets for three months but they are gonna test after two too see if i've levelled off. Been told not to cycle until I am back to normal, gonna keep my appointment for the 22nd anyway as I'm sure I can just push the dates forward. 

Off on Mini stuff again this weekend its the RSP mini 20th Birthday on Saturday so about 30 of us are getting together for a drive going from Gaydon to Coventry. On Sunday I am taking part in the Help 4 Heros drive from Cirencester through Wotton Basset and ending up at Castle Coombe there are about 250 minis taking part so if anyone is over the border then give us a wave. 

I'll bore you with the photos on Monday   

Hope everyone else has a good weekend, Jules xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a fun trip Jules - where in Cov are you going? I grew up there, everyone used to work at the car factories but now they are all shopping centres or housing   Your drive on Sunday sounds fab, great cause. Look forward to more pics of Penfold's adventures! Hope the iron tablets do the trick hun, glad all else is ok.

Aw Jo, you are being so patient. September will soon be here and you will be on your way


----------



## kara76

jk how are you?

julesremember plenty of fibre to help you go to the loo with iron pills and they will be black lol enjoy your weekend


----------



## jo1985

thnkas to julespenfold and sarahjaneh for ur comments hopefuly the weeks will fly by till sep hopefully little hol in between and my bday is sep to yey . dnt my first bit off xmas shopping today lol sad i know i normally wait till after my bday but sen bargins out and abouttoday so grabbed them plus only like 168 days or so till christmas lol


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Guys

How is everyone?

Had a fab weekend with the minis ended up going from the Motor Museum at Gaydon to the Motor Museum at Coventry on the Saturday and a very scenic tour from Cirencester via wotton Basset to Castle Coombe on the Sunday. The weather was great although I did make a pig of myself and didn't stick to my diet which I regretted on Sunday, below are a couple of pics.

Off to the nhfc tonight gonna see what they say about the iron, Clare and Jule seem to think the doc has gone overboard as my iron levels aren't actually that low!!

5 Black RSPs 









18 RSP's in a row


----------



## Ravan

I WANT ONE!!! beautiful pics


----------



## Jule

OMG looks great fun   , bet you had a buzz all the minis together. which one is yours?


----------



## julespenfold

It was fantastic all the same mark and model, mine is the second black one in from the right on the first or from the top in the middle one.

I'll try and bring him to the next meet and show him off , Sam can have a go if he doesn't eat the steering wheel lol.

Saw Lotty last night and asked about my iron levels apparently its the absorbtion level thats not good although she did say evey ones fluxtulates and could be a result of the cut foot that took me just under. She said theres nothing to worry about unless the tests in sept show still below normal and the tablets wont do me any harm. Gave me a list of iron rich stuff which I love and told me Venison Liver scores really high so off to defrost the last bit out of the freezer yumm.


----------



## miriam7

eww   i dont think i could eat that no matter how low my iron was! hope it works


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

How is everyone?

Still on Iron tablets but not really getting on with the probiotics all a bit bloated and blur. Got a fab couple of days lined up going to the casino in Bristol tonight with the girls from work then off to Bath tomorrow. Got tickets to Bath race course to see the wurzels and there is mention of a cider festival so will probably spend Saturday wishing that I had't tried the last one!!!

Have a great weekend
Jules x


----------



## kara76

enjoy jules

im off to bath area tomorrow to see friends


----------



## Jule

JUles have a great time in Bath its a lovely place, hope you dotnt have that last one that makes you suffre the next day   

Kara have a good time, are you going up for the day or are u staying overnight?

Ive got a weekend of study planned.  Hopefully the diss will be finished and then i can start to make the most of my time.  

How is evreyone else?  Any one got any nice plasn for the weekdn?


----------



## jo1985

i got my nan and gramps 50 th aniiversary party tom night , folowed by work sat mornign oh y didi i say yes i ll know ill regret it loo and a meal and good girly catch up saturday night i havent drnuk in such a long time god help me hope all have a good wkend

jo xx


----------



## Jule

Thought i wouldstart this thread back up as it seems people are chatting in the cycle threads and pregnancy threads and we are missing general chit chat.

I have been awol for a while as i have been trying to complete my dissertation.  Thankfully this is now fnished and i just need to spend a few days printing it up ready for binding next week.

Hopefully i will now be on here a lot more.

We also have had a bit of bad news my grandfather has gone into hospital and it looks like he has cancer which has spread.  As you can imagine we are all very stressed and am dreading hearing what the plan may/may not be.  So if i disappear again this is the reason why although i will try and come on more.  I really enjoy chatting and catching up on peoples news so perhaps this site will become a bit busier when the holiday period it over.

hope you are all enjoying the holdiays.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good idea Jule

Well done on getting your dissertation done, I take my hat off to anyone that studies and works at the same time - good on you. Sorry to hear about your grandfather's illness   

I am off to London with work for a couple of days this week, then it is one more week til our holiday woohoo! Nowhere exotic, a couple of nights visiting my mate in Budleigh Salterton then a nice b+b for a few days in Cornwall. Can't wait...


----------



## mimi41

Glad to see the thread back up and running.


----------



## kara76

jule big hugs hun, poor grampy

how is everypone?


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry to hear about your grandfather. will be thinking of you and your grandfather   
well done on finishing your dissertation.

sarah have a great time.


----------



## ebonie

Im so sorry to hear ur grandfathers news jules    
Congratulations on your dissertation bet u are so relieved that is finally over   

sarah hope u have a fab couple of days away , Its lovely to get away for a few days isnt it   

Queenie how are you hun . Are u enjoying ur holidays    

kara _ Hope you have a good days drifting on thursday   

Mimi- Hows things with you?   

anyone started xmas shopping yet    ive bought 5 things already lol im determined im going to be finished and packed by the 14th of dec  for the first time in my life


----------



## julespenfold

Jule - Congratulations on getting you dissertation done I bet thats a weight off your mind. So sorry to hear about your grandfather thinking of you   

Sarah - Have a fab time in London and your hols, it is kind of aboard as its in England Lol. If your travelling back or forward around the bank holiday weekend you may see a few of us in the minis. We have a big show on in North Devon and there is another one going on in the Gower.

Ebonie - Haven't even thought about Xmas yet apart from trying to organise the crimbo do in work.

Mimi - Hope you are both doing well

Kara - Good luck on Thursday, hope you have lots of fun

AFM - Going to have a quite ish weekend got a wedding on Friday and then I'll be doing a bit of prep work on Penfold for the following weekend. Which is gonna be a bit manic as it involves camping with three children (3, 10 and 11) and parking 300+ minis about 8 times over the weekend.  

Work is a bit silly as we have one going on Maternity Leave mid september, one leaving at the end of september, and the other one off for the most of september as she is getting married. Currently trying to find a replacement for the one leaving and we have been told we can cope while the other is on Maternity Leave for the year so won't be replaced. So this week is mainly reading CV's and conducting Interviews Joy. Anyone with any tips for Interviewing would be gratefully received as I have never done it before and my boss has just left me to get on with it!!!


----------



## Queenie1

thought i would share this with you.

bought a maxi dress in peacocks just before going on holiday. had to pay £7.00 to have the dress shortened. wore the dress twice on holiday and the elastic around the bust area came undone in two places.   
went into store and they said i could have a refund or exchange. i really liked the dress so didn't want a refund and exchange meant i would have to pay again to have it shortened. any way mum mentioned emailing peacocks which i did on saturday and have had a reply saying that they will either pay for dress to be repaired or to exchange the dress and they will pay the £7.00 for me to have it shortened again and another £7.00 for the inconvenience of having to have it shortened last time.   
so am off to peacocks tomorrow to get another dress. the dress maker said she will shorten it and will strenghen the bust elastic.

can't fault peacocks at all what a fab service


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well. Sorry that I'm not about much at the mo August is always a bit of a tough month for me so can hide away at times but am back on the up!

Big hugs Jule, so sorry to hear the sad news about your grandfather. Congratulations on getting your dissertation completed, well done you that will have been very hard work.

Fair play to  you Eb. crimbo shopping I am impressed. You have got to be restrained now when you have finished not to keep buying more!

Nice one Queenie, you don't get nothing unless you try and Peacocks came up trumps.

Enjoy the wedding Jules and good luck with the interviewing.

Hope you have a lovely time away Sarah

Bet its great getting back into drifting Kara, have fun

Today was the conclusion that my DP could never do gestone jabs for me! I was out the utility and as I knelt to put washing in the machine, I managed to get a huge splinter in my backside lol couldn't get it out myself so had to let DP try to get it out with tweezers but every time he approached me I freaked out and ended up having to get my mother to get it out, not a pretty sight lol So will def do gestone myself!


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post. 

just in case anyone is interested

tonight on bbc 1 wales hospital 24/7 revisited. 

don't know if they will be revisiting ivf wales or not.


----------



## Jule

Lol pix that is so funny    Hope your bum is feeling ok now    

Jules enjoy the wedding and your weekend away in the minis.

Im also camping bh weekend we are going to Abergavenny or just outside there with my sister and her family for the long weekend in tents.  I cant wait.

Yes Queenie i saw it was back on im recording it as i think i willl be in bed by then.

Sarah have a great time away.  We are off the week of the 6th so we are hopign to go away, maybe abroad or uk dont care as long as we get a break.

Got news on my tx    will post on chromosome link now.  No news on grampy yet, he is having scans tom to confirm or not if the cancer has spread.  Just want him to be home asap, hosp is doing him no good   

Ebonie well i have ordered my first xmas pressie a toy story 3 t shirt for my nephew.  hopefully will get a bit done everyweek now until dec   

Kara enjoy thur drifting.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Queenie1

pix how is your bum today.   

jules have a good time at the wedding 

jule where you staying near abergavenny. you won't be far from me. hope its good news with your grampys scan today.

ebonie i can't believe you have started xmas shopping.   

kara enjoy your drifting tomorrow

hi everyone. x


----------



## kara76

thanks hun

had the police round tonight, someone ran into my truck outside my house and left a note with a false phone number but the lady knew said person!


----------



## Queenie1

are the police gonna check on the other driver


----------



## kara76

yeah they are chasing it up


----------



## Queenie1

good hope there isn't too much damage to your truck. he was a bit silly writing a number of someone who knew him if he was trying to get away with it.


----------



## PixTrix

bum much better thanks, not too amused about the hole through my linen trousers tho!!!

That well out of order Kara, hope they catch the idiot. Have fun drifting.

hope your grampy is doing ok Jule


----------



## kara76

hiya pix

queenie the bumper is dented and is a chrome one so could be pricey!

leaving at 7ish in the morning, luke has to go and load up a car at 630am and then he will come back for me and Tyler, well thats the plan.


----------



## Queenie1

jules how is your grampy.

kara how was the drifting. any news from the police about your truck.

julepenfold have a good time at the wedding.

afm off to ikea today to have a look around. then off for a curry tonight with some friends. 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## Diddy16

Hi everybody!
I'm new to this site and the whole IF thing! I have my treatment planning 7th Oct and am in the diary for November EC but read on here that IVF Wales is now closed to private patients unless they've had treatment planning! I'm hoping that we'll be ok. I popped in to ask a couple of things on my way to work yesterday (I work at the hospital which is handy for me but not sure the staff will see it that way! Ha ha!) and they didn't mention anything.
I know they have major staffing issues this month which is causing big problems and Lyndon has left. Does anyone know the name of the clinic he has gone to? 
I hope everyone is getting on ok and I'll get to know you guys over the coming months!
xx


----------



## kara76

yeah its www.crmw.co.uk

anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?

/links


----------



## josiejo

Hi all

Hope you are all well.

Jules how is your Grampy doing?

Queenie, have fun at Ikea, are you going for something particular or just a good look about?

Kara, any news on your car? My sister had a similar thing done to her in a supermarket carpark. What are your plans for the weekend?

Jule, have a great time at the wedding.

Diddy, Lyndons new clinic is lovely we went for a look around on Sunday.

I am really proud of myself, since starting IVF I have avoided seeing any pregnant friends and newborns but on Monday I met up with my old boss and her beautiful 5mth old girl. I thought I wouldnt cope with it but I loved it, loved the hugs and the giggles and the smiles. Its reminded me how all this is worth it.

I am off to brother in laws this weekend up in Derbyshire. We are visiting the grandparents tomorrow day time then in the evening, brother in laws new partner is cooking us a very posh meal inc scallops which I have never tried before.


----------



## kara76

josie well done you, big up josie woo hoo, so glad you enjoyed the cuddled. have a good weekend

the police are trying to find out about my car but my old neighbour contacted me through ******** and is finding out the persons phone number who left the note!


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Kara, it was really hard as she obviously felt the need to tell me everything but the babies little smile stopped me feeling sad. 

Hope your neighbour gets you the number.


----------



## Queenie1

josie well done you should be very proud of your self. enjoy your weekend and your meal.

mum and i went to ikea just for a look as we don't go very often. did come home with 4 bowls as we have broken most of ours now. we then went on to culverhouse cross to m&s to look for an outfit for my mum. didn't have any luck, but we did have a lovely lunch in their restaurant.  I had a tomato and camembert  tart and a trio of chocolate desserts. and now tonght im off to an indian buffet. don't think i will be eating tomorrow. lol


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Queenie i haven't been to ikea for ages, lovely shop though


----------



## Queenie1

mimi i haven't been for ages either , it was nice just to have a wander round and have a look.

well i am stuffed have ate loads don't think i will eat tomorrow. lol

hope everyone has had a good day. x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Josie well done on seeing your friend, have a good weekend away, scallops are yummy!

Queenie, hope you had a good visit to Ikea, sounds like you ate well yesterday - hope you enjoyed!

Welcome Diddy and good luck with your treatment

Hope you enjoyed the wedding JulesP

Pix, sounds like a good idea to do your own gestone lol!

Can't believe you are christmas shopping alreaday Ebonie, you are very organised!

Just back from a work trip to London, which was busy but nice to visit the big city as it's so different from our little corner of wales lol. Off to buy some blinds for the bathroom today. It's only been decorated a year...

Kara, hope you can track down the person who bumped your truck

Jule, hope you are ok

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## mimi41

Sarah enjoy shopping.


----------



## SarahJaneH

I will Mimi    I managed to squeeze some shopping in while I was in London too! What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## mimi41

Going to tescos this morning and do a full shop and hope tiddler stays quiet lol


----------



## kara76

happy shopping ladies

i was gona nip to car boot but its ******* down


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Josie, I know how tough that can be.

Sounds like you had a good time in London Sarah, back to the green country now!

I love Ikea Queenie. I went a few months back in Southampton and by the time I had finsihed poor DP's daughter looked fed up lol

Have you had any news from the police Kara?


----------



## mimi41

Hi Pix how are you, hope you are ok

Well did anyone see x factor what on earth did that woman sound like who sang mercy lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Mimi, I'm good thanks hope you and scrummy steffan are ok.

I watched the repeat of that early hours this morning and laughed so loud I had a very grumpy DP shouting down the stairs to be quiet!! She got through too, great for the entertainment!


----------



## mimi41

I cringe when i see people making a fool of themselves, they don't seem to mind though lol

Hows your essay coming along


----------



## PixTrix

Its my fav part watching people make idiots of themselves!!!

Hmm essay lol I have decided not to do it! I am so naughty. Well they take an average of all your continuous assessment and combine with your exam to give an overall result and up until now I have had great results which means even if I fail this one I pass the course. So at 4am I decided to email my tutor to tell him!! Haven't heard back yet mind! I am past caring there's been too much going on to concentrate and I'm worn out so taking time out!

Steffan looks so contented in ** pics, he's beautiful


----------



## Queenie1

kara congrats on becoming a staff trainee


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie hun. im covering the wales board and just hope i do a good job 

pix you work very hard


----------



## Queenie1

you will do i great job.

did you ask to do it or do they approach you


----------



## kara76

i was asked and after careful consideration i agreed


----------



## Queenie1

well its about time too. you will be great at this job.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Kara, just PM'd you about the job before I spotted this thread. 

Well you spend your life giving everyone advice, at least now you are official !


----------



## Sam76

Evening all,

sorry I've been a bit quiet - have been crazy busy. Have now finished making wedding invitations for my brother and soon-to-be wife! Forgotten how long it took - it's been 7 years since i did mine! 

Have been to aerobics a couple of times over the last 2 weeks but fancy trying a zumba class this week - has anyone else tried it? 

xx


----------



## Jule

No sam what is it?

You are being very good with the fitness.

I printed my dissertation today so off to the printers tom to get it bound. I cant believe i am now at the stage.  Woop woop


----------



## Queenie1

jule great news that you have finished. well done

sam i haven't been to zumba i'm planning on going. i know of lots of people who do and it is supposed to be great fun. there are loads of classes about if you go on the zumba website there is a list of places.


----------



## kara76

zumba  umm sounds fun lol, i love areobics yet havent been for along time

jule well done girl, alot of work has gone into that

well i need banning from ebay lol


----------



## Sam76

jule -  bet your printer was working very hard  - i need to try much harder with the fitness if I'm to stop getting fatter lol still spreading peanut butter on dark chocolate and kidding myself that it's good for me  

Not quite sure how to describe zumba - kind of dancy/aerobicsy type jumping around - I think  Will check out websites for ones that are running nearby.

what have you snapped up on ebay kara?


----------



## Jule

what is it girls??

Anyone watching big brother


----------



## kara76

bouncing chairs, x 2 opps and high chair. i just love it, its so easy but im skint lol

not watching big bro but logging off to get set for bed


----------



## Sam76

sounds like you've been busy kara   nite nite

did have Big Brother on earlier - saw the talkling drawers and mario(?) wandering round starkers. DH is with me now that he's out of the bath - so BB is off!


----------



## Queenie1

http://www.zumba.com/us/
i used to line dance which i enjoyed, so think i will like zumba as it is dancing and aerobics to music. i with you sam i must start doing some exercise. my problem is i make excuses for not doing it.

kara keep away from ebay nite

i'm not into big brother got fed up of it quite a few series ago

/links


----------



## Jule

Ooh sam make the most with dh.  We been watching it togethr, we have enjoyed this series although didnt watch the last one.  Dh is with me tonite a nite without the ps3 lucky me


----------



## Jule

thanks for the link queenie just notieced they do one local to me in ymca on fri nite so gonna give it a go.  Ive just emailed the instrctor and asked about price and whetjer i am too old?? lol.

Ive text my sister so hopefully she would fancy it too


----------



## Queenie1

jule you are not too old as work colleagues go and they are in their 50's and 60's. well done good luck if you go on friday. i am hoping to start classes but nervous about going on my own so keep putting it off


----------



## Sam76

Hey Jule - that's quick work  hope you enjoy it - i'm checking out classes in my area too! - You are def not too old to do it!lol
as I'm on the boards Dh is on the ps3! have a bit of ironing to do so will have to call it a night soon  

Queenie-  I know what you mean - I used to enjoy going to classes but stopped at the end of last year when we started cycle and haven't been back since. The aerobics instructor is 5 weeks away from having a baby (but still got more energy than most of the class!) but have to confess when my SIL first told me the instructor was pregnant I used that as an excuse to stay away as didn't fancy watching a bouncing bump a couple of times a week. Trying to get into a routine of going to classes - but after EC will def stop again!


----------



## Jule

i know what you mean queenie.  Im like that.  Im happy to go on my own once ive been once its just that first time.  I used to swim every morning before work and i used to go on my own. The first few times i hated it but then i loved not having anyone interupting as i had no time to chat.  I would only have 20 mins in the pool and i used to push myself every day and try and get more lengths into the time.  Im sure queenie if you have to go alone go along and it should be easier the 2nd time.  WOuld your mum come with you for the firtst session?

no time like the present sam even if for a few weeks.  Good nite girls.  I better go as well as knackered.


----------



## Sam76

Queenie do you go anywhere near Ponthir on your way home? there's a class there on a Tuesday at 5:30 that I could possibly join you at on my way home from work


----------



## Sam76

nite Jule  x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks jules  just need someone to kick me to go. 

thanks sam will pm you


----------



## miriam7

funny you are talking about zumba i was going to try it this week but ive booked to many other classes now to get my moneys worth at gym..think i will try it next week tho,  jules hows your grandad?


----------



## sun dancer

Hia girls i hav bn 2 a few zumba classes and really enjoyed
as long as the class is'nt 2 full so u got room 2 move it's really gd


----------



## mimi41

Wish i was closer girls i would come with you.  Probably no classes down here


----------



## PixTrix

zhumba sounds well fun. I know there classes carmarthen Mimi, but not sure about Pembs. I wouldn't mind doing that.

Well i have had a visit to the docs today my stomach is huge and probs with cycle, my last one was 71 days and boy did I know when she arrived and been getting loads of ovary and back pain. Anyway she was gobsmacked by my stomach and said that if she didn't know my infertility issues she would have thought that I had a very established pregnancy she said that it felt exactly like a pregnant belly! Great, at least I know what I'd look like if I was lol She not really sure whats going on, wondering if there is an enlarged cyst or something. Anyway she has referred me locally for an urgent scan and on the upside she has written to Mr. Griffiths to try and push my lap along a bit. I don't know if that is possible or not, but I am concerned that there is something not right.


----------



## marieclare

Pix it definitely sounds like something isn't quite right there, I hope you get the referral through asap.


----------



## josiejo

Pix, that sounds nasty, hope you get your scan asap and fingers crossed it will speed up your lap.

Zumba sounds really good fun, suggested it to dh but he just laughed. Think it just be swimming and long walks for us.

Kara, congrats on being made a mod.

My youngest dog Milo is poorly at the moment, he had me up 5 times on Thursday night being sick but seemed ok on Friday. Went away to brother in laws and he ended up really poorly on Saturday with his tummy. Phoned the vet today and been told to not feed him for 24hrs and take him in tomorrow, he has also developed a limp. I have a feeling that it is going to be an expensive day.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Marie and Josie

Good luck for your results Marie.

Aw no Josie. I hope Milo is soon on the road to recovery. Suzie and Pixie are sending him lots of licks!

I am so sad, I am sat here watching Corrie and the tears are streaming down my face


----------



## Queenie1

so am i pix it is so sad. 
hope you get your scan and they can speed your lap up.
josie hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, just hope that nothing nasty is found on the scan, glad that it has been marked as urgent or there'd be a 6 week wait. If all is well with the scan, I won't want the lap speeded up. At least if there is a prob it could perhaps be sorted with the lap.

I just wanted to give Becky a big hug! Sometimes these soaps really hit the tear glands!


----------



## kara76

pix you poor love , hope you get a scan soon.

josie thanks hun, hope milo is ok

queenie hiya hun you ok?


----------



## Queenie1

pix i hope scan doesn't show anything. glad they have put it as urgent.
i think when soaps do anything like infertility or adoption it hits home more to us. we understand. even though it is just a soap

i m fine thanks kara. have been making chocolate chip cookies for my niece who is visiting us tomorrow. i think i have over cooked them more crunchy like a biscuit not chewy. never mind i'm sure i'll eat them even if she doesn't. lol


----------



## kara76

yum yum cookies sounds lovely

think i better log off soon


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara and Queenie, I think a good pin will do the trick to pop me lol

Hope you get your tooth sorted Kara.

Have a lovely time with your niece Queenie, so lovely that you have made cookies


----------



## josiejo

Oh can I come for some cookies too Queenie lol Hope you have a lovely time with you niece.

Good luck with the dentist Kara.

I missed Corrie last night as DH was watching Gadget Show, I will maybe watch it on catch up TV.

Just back from the vet and apparently there is a bug going wild amoung dogs causing gastroenteritis(I really can't spell) So he has been given 2 lots of medication and some rehydrating salts. Been told it is highly likely that my other dog will end up with it too, great! Have had to cancel the grooming appointment and try to keep them from other dogs, but at least it isn't anything too nasty.

Anyone watching BB final tonight? Not been an avid viewer but have enjoyed what I have watched, really want Josie to win. Also looking forward to Ultimate BB as it is all the big characters coming back.


----------



## Shellebell

gawd you lot have certainly  on here, esp when it wasn't sctive for so long 

new home this way ladies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245301.0


----------

